# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ringneck στο σπίτι...κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή!

## kaveiros

Παιδιά τον αγόρασα τελικά τον ringneck. Όπως θα δείτε στην φωτό το ράμφος του είναι μαύρο (απο κοντά δείχνει προς μπορντώ χρώμα), αυτό σημαίνει ότι μάλλον είναι african ringneck και οχι indian. Στα μάτια του δεν έχει καθόλου άσπρο, έχει ελάχιστο πορτοκαλί οπότε υποθέτω ότι ακόμα είναι σχετικά μικρός/η. Το πουλί ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση , συγκατοικούσε στο πετ σοπ με 4 κοκατιλ σε ενα κλουβί με χώρισμα λίγα καγκελάκια. Έκραζε οποιονδήποτε πλησίαζε στο ένα μέτρο  :sad:  Έκατσα στο κατάστημα περίπου 1 ώρα, του μιλούσα μέχρι που με άφησε να πλησιάσω χωρίς να κράζει. Μετά βέβαια όταν πήγε ο ιδιοκτήτης να το πιάσει για να μπει στο νέο κλουβί...έπαθε σοκ το καημένο :sad:  Το έφερα σπίτι σκεπασμένο χθες το απόγευμα. Δεν έχει φάει και όλο το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκε ήταν κρεμασμένο στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού με το κεφάλι προς τα κάτω (σαν νυχτερίδα!).  Από τις 7 το πρωί που έδειξε να ζωηρεύει λίγο (ανέβηκε στην κουνια ειναι πάνω πάνω δε φαίνεται στη φωτό και έψαξε λιγο το κλουβι του). Καθάρισα το κλουβί, άλλαξα νερό και τροφή και φαινόταν πιο ήρεμο, και δεν έκραξε ούτε κιχ. Το έχω σχεδόν δίπλα μου και δε ξέρω πως να προχωρήσω. Είναι ταλαιπωρημένο και ξενυχτισμένο. Να το πάω σε άλλο δωμάτιο εντελώς μόνο του μήπως κοιμηθεί? Να το αφήσω εδώ συνεχίζοντας να του μιλάω χαμηλόφωνα που και που? Παιχνίδια κτλ δεν εχω βάλει στο κλουβι ακόμα νομίζω καλύτερα να ξεθαρρέψει λίγο πρώτα. Δε ξέρω αν αυτό το πλάσμα ημερέψει ποτέ με τέτοια ζωή που είχε, πάντως θα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να είναι τουλάχιστον ήρεμο και περιποιημένο. Ακόμα και το φτέρωμα του είναι κάπως ατσούμπαλο, απεριποίητο :sad:  Από κουτσουλιά είμαστε οκ τσέκαρα και στο κλουβί του πετ σοπ, είναι νορμάλ χρώμα κτλ.

----------


## Windsa

οχ, αλλαξε κλουβι.... στρογγυλο δεν παει.
Να σου ζησει!

----------


## kaveiros

Eυχαριστώ πολύ πωλίνα, ξέρω για το κλουβί αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε τίποτα άλλο σε κατάλληλο μέγεθος  :sad:  τα τετράγωνα ήταν όλα μικρά και υπήρχε ένα τεράστιο άλλο και πανάκριβο το οποίο δυστυχώς δε μπορούσα να πάρω. προς το παρόν ο φίλος μου θα πρέπει να βολευτεί σε αυτό μέχρι να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## ninos

Δεν άντεξες κ τον αγόρασες τελικά. Να σου ζήσει Ανδρέα κ να είναι πάντα υγείης κ χαρούμενος!!!!  Με τον καιρό πάρτου κ ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι, έτσι ώστε να παίζει οταν δεν θα έχεις χρόνο να τον βγάζεις έξω.

Εαν κ δεν γνωρίζω απο παπαγάλους, θα τον άφηνα λίγο μόνο του να χαλαρώσει κ να προσαρμοστεί. Ίσως να τον αγχώνει που είσαι τόσο κοντά δίπλα του

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν άντεξα παιδιά, έτσι όπως τον είδα...δε ξέρω τι έχει περάσει το ζωντανό πάντως είναι τραγικά φοβισμένο. Μετά από αυτό υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου ότι σε pet shop δε ξαναπάω, πιάνεται η ψυχή μου, δε γίνεται να κάνω το σπίτι βέβαια κέντρο ταλαιπωρημένων ζώων...Θα παραγγέλνω τροφές από το ιντερνετ και pet shop τέρμα. Πάντα θα υπάρχει ένα ταλαίπωρο πλάσμα...και κάθε φορά θα χάνω τον ύπνο μου. :Mad0163:

----------


## mitsman

Πρωτα απο ολα!!!
Να τον χαιρεσαι και να το προσεχεις!!
ΑΝ εχεις ορεξη μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα τραστιο κλουβακι με πολυ πολυ λιγα λεφτουδακια.. οπως εκανε ο αξιεπαινος Γιωργος για τα Lovebirds του!!

----------


## ninos

αυτό με τα pet-shop είναι αλήθεια. Εγώ έψαχνα σε pet-shop μεγάλης αλυσίδας με καταστήματα, σε όλη την Ελλάδα, κάποια τροφή.. εεεε σε όσα καταστήματα πήγα, άντε να είδα 1 το πολύ 2  πτηνά εντελώς υγιέστατα. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να προτιμούνε τα μικρά pet-shop με λίγα πουλάκια εαν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάποιον εκτροφέα

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει!! Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τα ταλαιπορουνε ετσι τα ζωακια. Κ φυσικα παντα τα θηματα θα ειναι τα πουλια. Συννεονημενοι ειναι ολοι τους σε ολη την Ελλαδα?

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά όλους σας. Θεμιστοκλή ειλικρινά κι εγώ δε ξέρω. Πολλοί ούτε τα κλουβιά καθαρίζουν :sad:  Ελπίζω ο μικρός να ξεχάσει γρήγορα αυτά που πέρασε και να μη φοβάται τόσο. 
Δημήτρη στο συγκεκριμένο δωμάτιο που τον έχω μεγάλο κλουβί δε χωράει. Όταν βγάλω την θηλυκιά budgie από την καραντίνα των 40 ημερών θα μεταφέρω σε μεγαλύτερο δωμάτιο τον ringneck και τότε θα αλλάξω σίγουρα κλουβί, αλλά για να το φτιάξω μόνος μου...χλωμό το κόβω :Happy:  Με τις κατασκευές δε τα πάω καλά...είμαι φημισμένος μαστροχαλαστής. Έχω γνωστούς τεχνίτες κτλ όμως που ίσως θα μπορούσαν να μου φτιάξουν κάτι που δε θα κοστίσει και πολύ. Προς το παρόν προτεραιότητα μου είναι να ηρεμήσει λίγο το πουλάκι.

----------


## mitsman

Για να ηρεμησει το πουλι, θεωρω πως ενα μεγαλο καθαρο κλουβι με πολλα παιχνιδια ειναι αυτο που θα βοηθησει!!!
Η κατασκευη του Γιωργου ειναι η πιο απλη που μπορει να φτιαξει καποιος.. η πιο φθηνη και η πιο σωστη!!! την εχεις δει!!??

----------


## demis

Τα στρογγυλα κλουβια προκαλουν ανασφαλεια στα πουλια οποτε θα δυσκολευτει να ηρεμησει εκει μεσα.

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη είχα δει ένα post με φωτογραφίες απο κατασκευή αλλά έχει μέρες δε ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό. Βάλε το λινκ αν δε σου κάνει κόπο γιατί έχω διαβάσει τόσα πολλά αυτό τον καιρό...και δε γίνεται να τα θυμάμαι όλα. Προς το παρόν έχω μια πρώτη καλή εξέλιξη, έκατσε και τρώει μπροστά μου και μόλις τώρα ανακάλυψε και το μήλο που του βαλα και δείχνει να το...λατρεύει. Το τσακίζει κανονικα :Happy:  . Σας υπόσχομαι παιδιά ότι σύντομα θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για καλύτερο κλουβί, δείξτε λίγη κατανόηση όμως...

----------


## paulos

να σου ζησει το φιλαρακι σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώωω :Happy:  Σήμερα δε βλέπω να κάνω δουλειά! Στο ένα δωμάτιο επιβραβεύω τον ringneck που ηρέμησε λίγο και τρώει. Στο δωμάτιο-γραφείο έχω την θηλυκιά budgie που δεν έχει κλείσει στόμα απ το πρωί και μόλις φύγω και την αφήσω κράζει, ενώ μόλις πάω μουρμουράει ασταμάτητα και με πιάνουν τα γέλια. Στο σαλόνι κυκλοφορεί με κάρτα ελευθέρας ο αρσενικός budgie που πετάει από κάδρο σε κάδρο και σήμερα αποφάσισε να μ αφήσει να τον χαϊδέψω. Σε κάθε είσοδο απ τους παραπάνω χώρους έχω αντισηπτικό για να μη μεταφέρω απ το ένα στο άλλο μικρόβια...Απ τις 6 το πρωί πρέπει να χω απολυμανθεί ίσα με 15 φορές. Όταν με το καλό παντρευτώ...αν αποκτήσω τρίδυμα θα έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε τριπλό ντάντεμα χαχαχαχα.

----------


## mitsman

* Κλουβι για lovebirds...*



Ριξε μια ματια!!!

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι για τις εξελιξεις! Βρε μη το παιρνεις προσωπικα δεν ειμαστε οι θεοι να δειξουμε κατανοηση κ να κρινουμε.  Παντως αυτο ειναι πολυ καλη προοδος το οτι τρωει μπροστα σου! Να τον εχεισ διπλα σου πολλες ωρες τη μερα κ να του μιλας. (ξερω οτι το κανεις ηδη).

----------


## ninos

χαχαχαχαχ... μπράβο βρε Ανδρέα... Ειλικρίνα μου αρέσει να διαβάζω τις όμορφες περιπέτειες που γράφεις !!! Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται καθαρά η αγάπη σου για τα πουλιά. 
Για εμένα πάντως το καινούργιο πουλάκι, καλό είναι να το αφήσεις λίγο μόνο του, να ηρεμίσει λίγο εαν δεν κοιμήθηκε όντως το βράδυ. Δεν ξέρω για τα παπαγαλάκια, καλύτερα θα σου γράψουν τα παιδιά που έχουν, αλλά κ εγώ το καναρίνι μόλις το έφερα σπίτι, με το που με έβλεπε έτρεχε πάνω - κάτω απο το άγχος του.  Τώρα όμως, όποτε με βλέπει κάνει χαρούλες. Ειδικά εαν με δει και κρατώ κανένα αβγουλάκι ή μαρουλάκι. 

_Υ.Σ αλήθεια με τις κουτσουλιές του αρσενικού, τι κάνεις ?_

----------


## serafeim

εγω θα προτιμουσα αυτο που λεει ο μητσ.. ενα κλουβακι σαν του Γιωργου...
καλο ειναι ομως να μην το δεσει με πλαστικο γιατι σαν μεγαλοσσωμο απο το λοβ ο ρινκ νεκ μπορει να το δει παιχνιδι και σιγα σιγα να τα κοψει ολα...
επισης θα προτιμουσα να το βαλεις το κλουβι εκει που θα το εχεις μονιμα γιατι οι αλλαγες δεν θα του κανουν καλο και να τον αφησιες λιγο να ηρεμησει μονος του!! μπορεις να τον απρακολουθεις αλλα απο μακρυα!!!

----------


## demis

Απο τη στιγμη που τρωει μπροστα του δεν νομιζω να ειναι απαραιτητο να τον αφησει μονο του. Αν ενιωθε αβολα δεν θα ετρωγε μπροστα του απο την πρωτη μερα αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά η μόνιμη θέση του κλουβιού για τις επόμενες 35 μέρες (μέχρι να βγει απ την καραντίνα η θηλυκιά μου budgie) θα είναι σ αυτό το δωμάτιο. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος χώρος στο σπίτι ώστε να είναι απομονωμένο για το καλό του. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι και τα 3 πουλιά μου είναι νέα στο σπίτι και είναι από pet shops. Για το κλουβάκι μου άρεσε αυτό που είδα στο λινκ, αλλά επειδή με μαστορέματα είμαι άσχετος θα περιμένω να γυρίσει ο κολλητός μου που είναι πιο μάστορας , την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα και θα μαστορέψουμε κάτι μεγαλύτερο. Όπως είπα και στην αρχή η απόκτηση του ringneck ήταν έκτακτη... Γι αυτό ήθελα να μου το κρατήσει μέχρι τον Αύγουστο για να είμαι έτοιμος απ όλες τις απόψεις αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γινόταν αυτό και έπρεπε να επιλέξω ή να το αφήσω εκεί με κίνδυνο να μη το ξαναβρώ ή να το πάρω σπίτι και να βολευτούμε με κάποιο τρόπο. Στο μεταξύ έφαγε και δεύτερη φορά, τώρα έχει ανέβει στην κούνια του και κάθεται αλλά με το παραμικρό τινάζεται, φοβάται. Δείχνει πάντως σαφώς πιο ήρεμο απ ότι χθες βράδυ. 

Στέλιο σχετικά με τις κουτσουλιές ο αρσενικός είναι πολύ κύριος!!! Τις κάνει στο ένα απ τα κάδρα που έχει συμπαθήσει και 2 φορές τη μέρα περνάει το συνεργείο (εγώ δηλαδή) και καθαρίζει :Happy:  Η θηλυκιά απ την άλλη...προτιμά το πάτωμα... ::

----------


## ninos

χαχα... μπράβο ρε Ανδρέα... Να σου ζήσουν !!!!

----------


## ananda

καταρχήν Ανδρέα να σου ζήσει και να χαίρεσαι το νέο σου φίλο 
σαν πρόσφατη και εγώ ringneck μαμά( δεν έχω καταφέρει να "ανεβάσω ακόμα το θέμα ") έχω να σου πω τα εξής:
όσο αφορά το κλουβί βέβαια στα είπαν πιο πάνω τα παιδιά δεν θα τα επαναλάβω
θα σου πω τι έχω μάθει εγώ μέχρι τώρα από την Κούλα
θα χρειαστείς ένα ζευγάρι ωτοασπίδες σίγουρα! 
δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα...το κράξιμό τους είναι διαπεραστικό σε σημείο εγώ να μην μπορώ να την έχω μαζί μου στο διαμέρισμα που μένω αλλά στην μονοκατοικία των γονιών μου ( που είμαι βέβαια εκεί καθημερινά 3-4 ώρες )
δεν φωνάζει συνέχεια αλλά όταν το κάνει ( το λόγο δεν έχω εντοπίσει)δεν το αντέχεις...ευτυχώς δε διαρκεί πολύ 
Όμως...
από την άλλη ( η Κούλα τουλάχιστον ) είναι ένα πλάσμα τόσο έξυπνο , υπερκινητικό ,περίεργο,καλοφάγανο και κολπατζού που μπροστά τους το δυνατό κράξιμο της δεν το "ακούω"
μακάρι να μην το "άκουγε" και η σπιτονοικοκυρά μου με τη γειτόνισα και να την είχα μαζί μου στο διαμέρισμα
επίσης ...( έχει και άλλο)
είναι πολυλογού,μιλάει,σφυράει και μουρμουρίζει όλη την ώρα
δεν ξέρω αν τα έκανε και στους προηγούμενους ανθρώπους που πέρασε κάποιο διάστημα μαζί τους ,εγώ λέω τι κάνει σε μένα
νομίζω  πως λίγο-πολύ το είδος αυτό συμπεριφέρεται σαν την Κούλα μου
υπομονή να έχεις, να ηρεμήσει και λίγο ( ελπίζω να μπορέσεις να του αλλάξεις γρήγορα το κλουβί) , να το αγαπάς και να το προσέχεις( που είμαι σίγουρη ) και θα γίνετε 2 πολύ καλοί φίλοι!

----------


## kaveiros

Aγγελική σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για την εμψύχωση :Happy:  την φωνή την άκουσα γιατί στο πετ σοπ οπως ξαναείπα έκραζε τους πάντες, ούρλιαζε σαν υστερικό αν το πλησίαζε κάποιος στο 1 μέτρο.  αν έμενα σε διαμέρισμα δυστυχώς δε θα μπορούσα να το πάρω από κει μέσα το πουλί. ευτυχώς όμως νοικιάζω λίγο έξω απ την πόλη σε μονοκατοικία, είμαστε 2 όροφοι, επάνω μένω εγώ και κάτω οι σπιτονοικοκύρηδες που έρχονται για 1μιση μήνα κάθε καλοκαίρι (μένουν γερμανία) και είναι μεγάλοι δεν ακούνε καλά. :Anim 18:  Για να καταλάβεις όταν η κυρία Γ. (ας μη γράψω όνομα καλού κακού χαχαχα) μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο...ο ringneck μπροστά της ψιθυρίζει  :Fighting0066:  Για τους γείτονες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πει κανείς το παραμικρό, έχουν όλοι κήπους με ζώα. Σκυλιά, γάτες, καναρίνια κτλ άσε που είναι αραιοκατοικημένη η περιοχή δεν είμαστε κολλητά ευτυχώς.

Για το κλουβί μ έχετε βάλει σε μεγάλο προβληματισμό γιατί δεν είχα ιδέα ότι τα στρόγγυλα δε κάνουν... και αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω καμία άλλη εναλλακτική. Απο βδομάδα να πληρωθώ με το καλό, να γυρίσει και ο ειδικός μάστορας-κολλητός μου που είναι διακοπές...και θα κάνω ότι μπορώ.

----------


## kdionisios

Αντρεα αρχικα να σου ζησει το μικρακι!
Μην αγχωνεσαι, ολα καλα θα πανε! Απλα θελει το πουλακι λιγο καιρο να συνελθει!
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το κλουβακι θα ειναι καλυτερα να αλλαχθει οσο πιο συντομα μπορεις.

Οσο για την αγορα απο πετ σοπ...τι να σου πω!
Απο την μια μερια, οταν αγοραζουμε πουλια, κανουμε ενα καλο αφου "σωζουμε" μια ψυχουλα απο τις αθλιες συνθηκες που εχουν τα περισοοτερα  μαγαζια.
Απο την αλλη κανουμε ταυτοχρονα και κακο αφου ενισχυουμε ολο αυτο το εμποριο....

Εισαι πολυ τυχερος που μενεις σε μονοκατοικια και μαλιστα σε αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχη!

Και παλι να σου ζησει το μικρακι!

----------


## kaveiros

Πάλι τρώει :Happy:  Όταν τρώει αν τον κοιτάξω σταματά για λίγο και μετά συνεχίζει, έτσι λοιπόν μόλις ακούσω τσικ τσικ, γυρνάω κι εγώ απ την άλλη κάνω ότι δε βλέπω... :Rolleye0012: 

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο... για να έρθει το πουλί στο χέρι μου άμεσα δε το βλέπω. Άντε και πείτε ότι την άλλη βδομάδα έχω το κλουβί έτοιμο ή πάρω άλλο...Πως θα το μεταφέρω απ το ένα στο άλλο? Συγνώμη αν ακούγεται λίγο χαζή η ερώτηση...αλλά όταν ο πετσοπάς προσπαθούσε να το πιάσει, έπαθε μεγάλο ταράκουλο το πουλί. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κηνυγάω μέσα στο κλουβί να το πιάσω για να το βάλω σε άλλο. Εκτός αν βρώ κάποιον τρόπο να τα ενώσω κάπως και πάει μόνο του... :Confused0033:

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζήσουν Ανδρέα και να χαίρεσαι

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά...είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος, ο μικρός άρχισε να παίζει με την κούνια του, γυρνάει στο κλουβί μέσα...και...κράζει :Happy:  Το κράξιμο το κανε λίγο απότομα, τρομαξα κόντεψα να πεταχτώ στο ταβάνι, σε κλειστό δωμάτιο σπάει τύμπανα χαχαχαχαχα. Σας έχω και νέα για το κλουβί. Μίλησα με το pet shop που πήρα το πρώτο budgie μου, αυτός που το χει είναι γνωστός μου αλλά ασχολείται κυρίως με ενυδρεία κτλ. Έχει ένα κλουβί που του είχε παραγγείλει άλλος πελάτης και δεν εμφανίστηκε να το πάρει, πριν μήνες. Είναι μεγάλο, τετράγωνο και....ακριβό αλλά θα μου κάνει ευκολίες, θα μου το φέρει στο σπίτι απόψε, του εξήγησα την κατάσταση. Το στρόγγυλο θα το πάω πίσω στον άλλον!!!

----------


## ananda

είδες?
άντε μπράβο να βολευτεί και ο φιλαράκος σου καλύτερα
όσο για τη μετακόμιση τι να σου πω...ενωσέτα με ανοιχτές τις πόρτες και ίσως κάποια στιγμή αλλάξει μόνο του!
και πάλι να το χαίρεσαι...

----------


## mirsini_st

βασικα αν ειχες σβηστα τα φωτα !οχι ολα...εννοω μισοσκοταδο ισως να βοηθουσε να τον μετακομισεις....εχω διαβασει εδω στο φορουμ οτι αν δεν μπορουν να πιασουν ενα παπαγαλο που δεν ειναι εξημερωμενος τον καπελωνουν με μια μπλουζα η πετσετα για να τον πιασουν.......δεν ειχα τετοιο παπαγαλο να ξερω στα σιγουρα αλλα τον μαγκα μου (καναρινι) μονο σε μισοσκοταδο μπορουσα να τον πιασω χωρις να παθει εγκεφαλικο.....

----------


## kaveiros

Δε θα ρισκαρω με πετσετα παιδια. Να σκεφτειτε πηγα πριν λιγη ωρα να σκεπασω το κλουβι  με τροπο, καλωπιασματα κτλ και κατατρομαξε. Θα ενωσω τα 2 κλουβια με καποιο τροπο και θα περιμενω να παει μονος του, δε γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## kaveiros

Μου φεραν το κλουβι μολις:-) Γραφω απο κινητο τωρα, θα σας ανεβασω φωτογραφια το πρωι.  Τελειοοο δειχνει:-)

----------


## kdionisios

Πολυ γρηγορος εισαι!!! χαχα!
Μπραβο που προσπαθεις να κανεις το καλυτερο για το πουλακι.
Καλοριζικο το νεο κλουβι!

----------


## kaveiros

Τι να κανω αφου ολοι αυτο μου γραψατε...κατι θα ξερετε παραπανω:-) Ελπιζω να μπει ευκολα απ το ενα στο αλλο, θελω να το απολυμανω το καινουργιο το πρωι και μετα θα τα ενωσω .

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο!!Έκανες το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι!Θα χαρεί πολυ!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Να σας γραψω και ενα αστειο τωρα. Την ωρα που αρχισε να παιζει με την κουνια του πιο νωρις, με πηρε τηλ ενας φιλος . Οσο μιλουσαμε,  ο παπαγαλιγκας εκανε 2-3 κραξιματα...και ο φιλος μου ρωτα με απορια " κανετε μερεμετια σπιτι? Τρυπανι ακουω"  αχαχαχαχα.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλημέρες. Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες απ το νέο μας σπιτικό :Big Grin:

----------


## ananda

καλημέρα Ανδρέα
καλορίζικο το νέο σπίτι
αναμφίβολα ο φίλος σου θα τα περάσει πολύ καλά μέσα σ αυτό
άντε τώρα και καλή διακόσμηση!

----------


## kaveiros

Τα έχω ενώσει εδώ και αρκετή ώρα, έχω βάλει και παιχνίδια μέσα στο καινούργιο και τροφή κτλ, στέκεται στην είσοδο του παλιού και δε κάνει βήμα.... Κράζει που και που νομίζω ότι πείνασε αλλά φοβάται να πάει στο νέο σπίτι...ελπίζω να πάει γρήγορα.

----------


## demis

Ωραιο ειναι θα ειναι μια χαρα ο παπαγαλος σου σε αυτο το κλουβι.. Τη μεταλικη πλακα ομως να τη βγαλεις γιατι θα καθρευτιζεται το ειδωλο του κ δεν ειναι καλο για το πουλι, Ασε που αν βλεπει το ειδωλο του  δεν θα δεθει μαζι σου γιατι θα εχει ταιρι τον καθρευτη.

----------


## kaveiros

την έχω βγάλει ήδη! Θεμιστοκλή το κλουβί από θέμα υλικού και "εργονομίας" όλα τα λεφτά. Ελπίζω να το ευχαριστηθεί και να του αρέσει...Προς το παρόν δεν κάνει το βήμα όμως να μπει στο καινούργιο :Happy:  Πάντως άρχισε να κάνει ήχους σήμερα...και κραυγές αλλά και κάτι άλλους ήχους πιο "σφυριχτούς". Νομίζω ότι ακούει τα budgies απ΄τα άλλα δωμάτια και προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει...

----------


## kaveiros

:Anim 26:  Έχουν περάσει περίπου 5 ώρες και εξακολουθεί να μη πηγαίνει στο νέο κλουβί. Κάθεται στην κούνια στο στρόγγυλο κλουβί :sad:  Τι φαγητά έβαλα στο καινούργιο, τι παρακάλια, τι τραγούδια του είπα, τι δώρα του έταξα χαχαχαχα...τίποτα. Έλεγα να πάω για μπάνιο αλλά δε το βλέπω...  ::

----------


## demis

Προσπαθησε να τον οδηγησεις με το χερι σου να μπει στο νεο του κλουβι.

----------


## kaveiros

Φοβαμαι μην αγριευτει... Τον αφησα μιαμιση ωρα και πηγα ξαπλωσα. Τωρα εχει χαλαρωσει και αυτος, καθεται στο ενα ποδι. Θα περιμενω μεχρι το απογευμα και βλεπουμε...

----------


## demis

Αν ειναι αστο ετσι πιστευω πως θα μπει οταν πεινασει.

----------


## ananda

χαλάρωσε εσύ για να είναι χαλαρώ και το πουλί
αν δεν μπει σήμερα/απόψε θα μπει αύριο...
να υποθέσω ότι τα κλουβιά τα έχεις στο πάτωμα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

* Είναι φυσιολογικό να μην πηγαίνει σε κάτι που δεν γνωρίζει και σε ένα περιβάλλον που τον στρεσάρει επιπλέον στο υπάρχον στρες που έχει.Βάλε το κλουβί στο χώρο του και άστο για μερικές μέρες.Μετά ξαναπροσπάθησε.Να αφαιρέσεις τις πολλές πατήθρες.Μια πάνω πάνω και σε ύψος που δεν θα χτυπά το κεφάλι του όταν το σηκώνει .Εκεί θα μάθει να κοιμάται.Καλή συνέχεια.*

----------


## kaveiros

:Angel09: Μπήκε παιδιά μπήκε :Happy:  Τα κλουβιά δε τα είχα στο πάτωμα τα είχα πάνω σε ένα γραφείο ενωμένα. Διαπίστωσα ότι κοιτούσε περίεργα ένα παιχνίδι λίγο μεγαλούτσικο στο νέο κλουβί...το έβγαλα. Επίσης χθες διαπίστωσα ότι του άρεσε τρομερά το μήλο. Έβαλα λιγο μήλο στο νέο κλουβί και πήρα ένα μήλο άρχισα να το τρώω μπροστά του...Κατέβηκε και στεκόταν στην είσοδο του παλιού κλουβιού αλλά δεν έκανε βήμα μπρος....φοβόταν την απόσταση! Κατέβηκα στην αποθήκη είχα κάτι σανιδάκια μικρά...και έβαλα γέφυρα ανάμεσα στα κλουβιά...ε και έγινε το θαύμα :Happy: . Τώρα κρατσανίζει κάτι και βλέπει την οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Προς το παρόν άφησα ένα παιχνίδι μέσα το άλλο το μεγαλύτερο λέω να μη το βάλω ακόμα να μη τον αγχώνω με πολλά, ας συνηθίσει πρώτα.  

Νέα ενημέρωση: Χορεύειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  !!!! Μιλάμε για τρελή χαρά! Πάει έρχεται και αντί για κράξιμο κάνει ένα άλλο πράγμα σαν σφύριγμα σύντομο, σαν παιδάκι που τσιρίζει ζήτω κάνει!!!! Κοντεύει να κατουρηθεί απ τη χαρά του χαχαχαχα. Σας υπερευχαριστώ που μου είπατε όλοι για το κλουβί!!!!!!!!! Και φυσικά σας υπερευχαριστεί και ο παπαγαλίγκας μου που πρέπει να του βρω ένα όνομα. Το "Ρίκο" πως σας φαίνεται? :Happy:

----------


## ananda

από οτι φαίνεται το θέμα εξελίσεται ομαλά για το φίλο σου 
να δεις στην περεία τι χορούς και σφυρίγματα έχει να κάνει
η Κούλα δεν σταματάει όλη μέρα...ακούραστη...και έχει μειώσει και τις φωνές! 
έχεις πολλά να δεις ακόμα Ανδρέα ( από το φίλο σου )  και σου εύχομαι να είναι όλα ευχάριστα και χαρούμενα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και μιας και τελειώσαμε με το κλουβί πάμε για τις πατήθρες τώρα.Καλό θα είναι να του βάλεις φυσικό ξύλο και σε διαφορετικό πάχος για να γυμνάζονται τα ποδαράκια του αλλά και για να έχει καλά κρατήματα.Αυτές τις λείες του εμπορίου τις θεωρώ απαράδεκτες για το πουλάκι.Πρέπει πάντα σε ότι κάνουμε να προσπαθούμε να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τι θα είχε στο φυσικό περιβάλλον του.

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει κ παλι! Πωπω το κλουβι ειναι οντως ταιραστιο, σαν μπατζυ φενεται εκει μεσα...!!!!!  Νομιζω πως  το καλυτερο θα ειναι να βαλεις φυσικα κλαδια δυο το πολυ τρια για να εχει πολυ χωρο να πεταει  κ ετσι κ αλλιως θα φανε αρκετο χωρο κτα παιχνιδια. Τωρα ομως νομιζω πως καλυτερα ειναι να τον αφησεις για λιγο καιρο ετσι οπως ειναι οι πατηθρες να συνηθισει το κλουβι γιατι αν κανεις τωρα αυτο με τις πατηθρες θα αγχωθει πολυ το πουλακι. Τωρα για λιγες μερες το κλουβι θα το πειραζεις μονο για τα βασικα ωσ που να συνηθισει οτι το κλουβι θα ειναι το σπιτι του πλεον. Μολις το καταλαβει αυτο θα το νιωσεις κ συ κοιταζωντας τα ματια του οτι νιωθει ασφαλες.

----------


## kaveiros

Για τα κλαδια παιδια εννοειται οτι θα βαλω, στα budgie μου εχω βαλει ηδη αλλα δε θελω να βαλω απ τον κηπο μας γιατι φετος τα δεντρα μας επιασαν ζιζανια και ο σπιτονοικοκυρης μου αποφασισε να τα ραντισει με φαρμακο μολις ηρθε απο Γερμανια. Εχω βρει μια περιοχη που ειχε αγρια χορτα απ αυτα που τρωνε τα μικρα μου, ειχα παει την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και μαζεψα και εκοψα κλαδια απο δεντρα εκει. Μολις βρω ευκαιρια θα ξαναπαω και θα κοψω και για το νεο μελος της παρεας:-) Σημερα θα αφαιρεσω αν ειναι 2 πατηθρες για να κανω χωρο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελειο το πουλακι σου, μπραβο να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## zack27

Ωραιο το κλουβακι μπραβο!!!!και ο μικρος κουκλος!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Για τα κλαδια παιδια εννοειται οτι θα βαλω, στα budgie μου εχω βαλει ηδη αλλα δε θελω να βαλω απ τον κηπο μας γιατι φετος τα δεντρα μας επιασαν ζιζανια και ο σπιτονοικοκυρης μου αποφασισε να τα ραντισει με φαρμακο μολις ηρθε απο Γερμανια. Εχω βρει μια περιοχη που ειχε αγρια χορτα απ αυτα που τρωνε τα μικρα μου, ειχα παει την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και μαζεψα και εκοψα κλαδια απο δεντρα εκει. Μολις βρω ευκαιρια θα ξαναπαω και θα κοψω και για το νεο μελος της παρεας Σημερα θα αφαιρεσω αν ειναι 2 πατηθρες για να κανω χωρο.


Μια χαρά τότε

----------


## kaveiros

Ο Ρίκος έχει ξεθαρρέψει για τα καλά :Happy:  Σήμερα είχα φιλοξενούμενη τη θεία μου, ήρθε για κάτι δουλειές, στην αρχή μπήκε στο δωμάτιο του μίλησε για δευτερόλεπτα αλλά έδειχνε φοβισμένος ο Ρίκο. Λίγο πιο αργά, τον είδα λίγο ζωηρό, αρχίζω εγώ να του μιλάω, έρχεται και η θεία μου στο δωμάτιο και αρχίζει να του τραγουδάει....παιδιά μιλάμε χόρευε κανονικά! Μας έκανε show όχι αστεία :Happy:  Μετά από κάνα τέταρτο χορού, σκέφτηκα να τον επιβραβεύσω με μήλο (παρατήρησα οτι του αρέσει υπερβολικά). Παω φέρνω μήλο, δε πρόλαβα να το ακουμπήσω στο κλουβί...το τσάκισε. Μετά ο χορός συνεχίστηκε και τώρα πάλι τρώει...άρχισε να γίνεται χαρούμενο πουλί επιτέλους :Happy:  Την χαρά την νιώθω διπλή λόγω της κατάστασης που ήταν πριν λίγες μέρες ο μικρός. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει έτσι :Happy:  Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές.

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι πολυ για τις εξελιξεις. Δοκιμασε να του δωσει καρπουζι καμια φορα αλλα πολυ λιγο κ οχι συχνα γιατι εχει πολυ ζαχαρη, τα περισσοτερα πουλια τρελενονται γι αυτο. Κ το ροδακινο πιστευω θα του αρεσει! Να του δινεις καλοκαιρινα φρουτα κ λχανικα τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι γιατι το χειμωνα ειναι ελαχιστα τα φρουτα που θα του δινεις ενω το καλοκαιρι εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια που ειναι καλο να υπαρχει στη διατροφη ολων των ζωντανων οργανισμων η διατροφικη ποικιλα. Δεν εχω συνατησει πουλι που να μη του αρεσει το μηλο αλλα τα δικα μου τρλενονται περισσοτερο για το πρασινο μηλο.

----------


## kaveiros

Καρπούζι πήρα χτες, θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα να του βάλω. Χτες του έβαλα και λαχανικά βρασμένα αλλά δεν τα ακούμπησε, επίσης αυγό δεν έφαγε. Ως τώρα μήλο, καρότο και την τροφή του τρώει μόνο. Κάτι άλλο που με απασχολεί είναι ότι δεν κοιμάται το βράδυ, ενώ τον σκεπάζω στις 10 και το δωμάτιο είναι θεοσκότεινο, ακούγεται να κάνει θόρυβο, τρώει κτλ. Το πρωί τσιμπολογάει λίγο και μετά ως το απόγευμα είναι εντελώς νωχελικός, δεν κουνιέται και κάθεται στο ένα πόδι, προσπαθεί να κοιμηθεί τη μέρα. Μόλις σκοτεινιάζει γίνεται δραστηριος, παιχνιδιάρης, σφυράει κτλ....Το κακό είναι ότι την μέρα δε μπορώ να τον αφήσω να κοιμηθεί στην ησυχία του γιατί στο δωμάτιο κάνω δουλειά :sad: . Ελπίζω να μάθει σε νέο πρόγραμμα σύντομα.

----------


## demis

Θα μαθει αναγκαστικα. Το απογευμα συνηθως ετσι γινονται τα πουλια αρχιζουν κ χουζουρευουν αλλα το δικο σου ειναι κ ξενυχτισμενο γι αυτο το δεχνει τοσο εντονα το απογευμα! Μηπως φοβαται? μπορει στο πετσοπ να εχει συνηθισει το φως, μπορει το βραδυ να ειχε καποιο φως αναμμενο απο καποιο ενυδρειο πχ κ να συνηθισε ετσι τοσο καιρο.  Αν μπορεις το βραδυ βαλε ενα φωτακι νυχτως στο δωματιο.

----------


## kaveiros

Όπα...τώρα που το λες...το πουλί ήταν σχεδόν βιτρίνα και το πετ είναι σε κεντρικό δρόμο...όχι μόνο φώτα αλλά και κίνηση το βράδυ σίγουρα....χμ...αυτο το ενδεχόμενο δε το είχα σκεφτεί...

----------


## demis

Αν ηταν βυτρινα τοτε μιλαει απο μονο του το πραγμα. βαλε ενα φωτακι αλλα οχι μπροστα στο κλουβι απλα να φτιζεται λιγο το μερος που ειναι το κλουβι χωρις να τον χτυπαει στα ματια. Αν δεις οτι φοβαται ακομη δοκιμασε να εχεις ανοιχτο κ το ραδιοφωνο αλλα πολυυ σιγα ισα να ακουγεται κατι για να τον ηρεμει.

----------


## ananda

και εγώ αυτό νομίζω ότι φταίει Ανδρέα που δεν κοιμάται...έχει συνηθίσει αλλιώς!
για δοκίμασε αυτά που σε συμβούλεψε ο Θεμιστοκλής και πες μας!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό είναι να προσαρμοστεί στο φυσικό φως και να κοιμάται όπως όλα τα πουλιά.Γιατί τον σκεπάζεις;Εγω ποτέ δεν σκέπασα τον δικό μου.Έχει μάθει να μην είναι σκεπασμένος.

----------


## kaveiros

Τον σκεπαζα γιατι φαινοταν ιδιαιτερα τρομαγμενος ειδικα τις πρωτες 2 μερες και θεωρουσα προφανως λανθασμενα οτι το σκεπασμα θα τον ηρεμησει. Χθες βραδυ δε τον σκεπασα και νομιζω κοιμηθηκε. Σημερα ειναι πιο δραστηριος απ το πρωι συνεχεια κατι μασουλαει και επισης του βαλα ενα μπολ με νερο, το ανακαλυψε και τρελαθηκε. Δε μπηκε μεσα αλλα εκανε παιχνιδια, πιτσιλισε ολο το δωματιο:-)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ είμαι αντίθετος με το σκέπασμα.Αν κάποιο βράδυ απουσιάζεις και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να τον σκεπάσει τι θα γίνει;Αφού τον έχεις σε δωμάτιο ήσυχο δεν χρειάζεται.Και αυτοί που τα έχουν στο σαλόνι και τα σκεπάζουν για να μην ενοχλούνται μην νομίζεις ότι κοιμούνται τα πουλιά με φασαρία και όπως πρέπει.Τα πουλιά πρέπει να κοιμούνται με το φυσικό φως.Το έχω ξαναπεί ότι δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω πουλιά έντεκα το βράδυ να είναι ξύπνια και να τα βάζουμε να συνηθίσουν με το πρόγραμμα το δικό μας.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, νομίζω κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ένα ποστ που έλεγε κάποιος ότι σε εργαστήριο γερμανία αν στείλεις ένα δυο φτερά σου λένε τι φύλο είναι και το κόστος είναι σχετικά χαμηλό. Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα σχετικό να μου στείλει ένα pm? Eδώ που μένω όπως είπαμε δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος κτλ.

Α...και μια ερωτηση ακόμα. Αυτη η εξέταση εκτός απ το φύλο μας λέει και ηλικία?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

έχεις πμ.

----------


## vassilis29

Μπράβο σου, έκανες ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες για να είναι καλύτερα το πουλάκικαι αυτό με τη σειρά του θα στο ανταποδώσει.
Απ' ότι βλέπω είναι δεν είναι μια εβδομάδα που τοέχεις στο σπίτι, θα πρέπει λοιπόν, όπως σου είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, να τουδώσεις χρόνο να προσαρμοστεί, να συνηθίσει το καινούργιο περιβάλλον και τηνπαρουσία σου. Αυτό μπορεί να πάρει από λίγες μέρες μέχρι και αρκετές, ανάλογατο πουλί. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει θα δείχνει πιο χαλαρό, όμως θέλει αρκετό χρόνογια να νιώσει δικό του το χώρο και να νιώσει ασφάλεια. Το να μην κοιμάται ταπρώτα βράδια κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι φυσιολογικό γιατί δεν νιώθει απόλυτη ασφάλειακαι επαγρυπνεί. Μην κάνεις απότομες κινήσεις, μίλα του ήρεμα, με χαμηλή φωνήκαι μην το πιέζεις να κάνει κάτι που δεν θέλει ή δεν το ευχαριστεί. Πολύ σωστήη επιλογή να το αφήσεις να αλλάξει μόνο του κλουβί, έτσι απέφυγε το στρες. Συνέχιζενα το φροντίζεις, να το αγαπάς και με τον καιρό, χωρίς βιασύνες, θα σεπροσεγγίσει μόνο του, είναι πολύ περίεργα πουλιά και δε θα χάσει την ευκαιρίανα γνωρίσει κάποιον που κινείται γύρω του και τον φροντίζει. Να σου ζήσει καικαλή συνέχεια

----------


## kaveiros

Εχουμε μπει σε καλο δρομο πιστευω. Η ορεξη του εχει ανοιξει, χτες για πρωτη φορα τον ειδα να κανει περιποιηση στα φτερα του και ηταν πιο δραστηριος. :-) Από θέμα εξυπνάδας...με έχει αφήσει άφωνο αρκετές φορές ως τώρα. Π.χ για να δοκιμάσει αγγούρι...έπρεπε να φάω εγώ πρώτα μπροστά του χαχαχα. Σας έχω και ένα σύντομο βίντεο να δείτε πως χορεύει χιχιχι. Πιο κοντά με το κινητό δε μ αφήνει να πάω, σταματάει, δε του αρέσει, οπότε αναγκαστικά τον τράβηξα από απόσταση. Παρακαλώ μη κρίνετε τις τραγουδιστικές μου ικανότητες διότι είναι γνωστό σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι είμαι παραφωνίξ!!!! :Love0063:

----------


## ananda

λοιπόν Ανδρέα στο επόμενο "dancing with the stars" σου έχω πρόταση για συμμετοχή
Ρίκος και Κούλα
θα είναι ΤΟ ζευγάρι έκπληξη
συνεχίστε τις πρόβες ( η Κούλα είναι πιο προχωρημένη χορευταρού) εμπλουτίστε τις φιγούρες σας και φύγαμε!

να τον χαίρεσαι....είναι τέλειος!

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώ Αγγελική :Happy:  Σιγά σιγά μαθαίνει! Τα χορευτικά τα κάνει νωρίς το βράδυ συνήθως, εκείνη την ώρα του έρχονται κέφια. Σήμερα παράγγειλα από ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα διάφορα καλούδια , καλές τροφές κτλ γιατί εδώ αυτές που δίνουν είναι να μη πω τι. Η μια που μου δώσανε έχει μέσα αράπικα φιστίκια τα οποία πρέπει να είναι από αρχαίους χρόνους, άρωμα μηδέν. Του πήρα φρέσκα ανάλατα από σούπερ μάρκετ, του βάζω 2-3 κάθε μέρα και τα τσακίζει, τρελαίνεται να τα σπάει και να τρώει τα φιστίκια από μέσα. Σήμερα δοκίμασε επιτέλους και αυγό και κερασάκι... Θα γίνει ένας χορευταράς αυτός!!!!

----------


## zack27

κουκλος να τον χαιρεσαι!!!!!χα χαωραιαο το βιντεο...μπραβο ρικο!!!!χε χε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα αν έχεις παράθυρο βάλτο εκεί αλλά να μην κάνει ρεύμα με άλλο δωμάτιο.Αν υπάρχει και σήτα καλύτερα.Να ακούει θορύβους από έξω .Δεν είναι το καλύτερο ένα πουλί σε απόλυτη ησυχία.Θα πετάγεται με το παραμικρό.Το χειμώνα ειδικά πίσω από το παράθυρο θα χαζεύει και θα έχει και το φως που κάνει καλό στο φτέρωμά του.Μπορείς το κλουβί να το βάζεις και σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι ,αυλή ,και αν γίνεται να το βλέπει και ο ήλιος για είκοσι λεπτά απευθείας επάνω του,αλλά όχι τις ζεστές ώρες της ημέρας.

----------


## kaveiros

Είναι δίπλα σε παράθυρο, δε φαίνεται στο βίντεο αλλά η απόσταση του είναι μικρότερη από μισό μέτρο απ το παράθυρο, ακούει όλη τη μέρα τα σπουργίτια μας, τις δεκαοχτούρες και τα χελιδόνια. Δε τον βάζω ακριβώς μπροστά γιατί έχει αρκετό ρεύμα, στο μπαλκόνι είναι πολύ εύκολο να τον βγάλω, 3 μπαλκόνια έχω αλλά προς το παρόν έλεγα να μη μετακινήσω το κλουβί για να μη μου ταραχτεί, μη ξεχνάτε ότι είναι πολύ φοβιτσιάρης λόγω κακού παρελθόντος. Λες να δοκιμάσω από τώρα να τον βγάζω το πρωί καμιά ωρίτσα στο μπαλκόνι?

Επεξεργασία: Τι το θελα και το μελέτησα το περι φόβου? Ήρθε άκρη στο κλουβί απ την μεριά μου και πήγα πολύ κοντά ...και τρόμαξε πετάχτηκε σαν τρελό. Όταν καθαρίζω το κλουβί μ αφήνει πολύ πιο κοντά αλλά δε ξέρω τι τον έπιασε τώρα, δεν έχει πάντα την ίδια "ηρεμία" πάντως.Πιστεύω ότι θα πάρει μήνες να ηρεμήσει πλήρως απ την άθλια κατάσταση που ζουσε.

Και μια ερώτηση, μαζί με όλες τις τροφές παράγγειλα και κεχρί κόκκινο. Έχω δει σε βίντεο οτι τα budgies τρελένονται. Για τον ringneck κάνει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν το φάει είναι; οκ.Ναι γιατί καλό θα του κάνει όχι μια ώρα αλλά όσο θέλεις και φυσικά αρέσει και στο πουλάκι.Αρκεί να γίνει με ασφάλεια και δεν κινδυνεύει απο κάτι.Καλό είναι την πρώτες φορές να τον παρακολουθείς για να δεις αν τον τρομάζει κάτι να το ξέρεις για να το αποφεύγεις.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

τι καλός χορευτής που είναι μωρέ????? αλλά αυτές οι κραυγές... σαν πυροβολισμοί είναι χαράς το κουράγιο σου!!!! πολύ όμορφο πάντως!

----------


## vassilis29

Βασικά πολλές φορές τα πουλιά μας δοκιμάζουν, να δουν τι αντιδράσεις θα έχουμε και πως θα φερθούμε σε κάτι που κάνουν. Όταν τρομάζει το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην τρομάζεις κ εσύ, να μην πανικοβάλλεσαι και να μένεις ήρεμος και χαλαρός, έτσι θα ηρεμεί κι αυτός και σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβει πως από σένα δεν κινδυνεύει.

----------


## kaveiros

Τον αντέχω γιατί δε κράζει συχνά ευτυχώς :Happy:  Σήμερα μου πέταξαν ένα κουτάβι στο κάγκελο της εισόδου...2 μηνών περίπου...πφφφφφφφφ. Έτρεχα για κτηνιάτρους, εμβόλια κτλ, είχε και ψύλλους, του έβαλε η γιατρός φάρμακο και το χω στο μπαλκόνι σε κούτα τώρα, ψάχνω οικογένεια να το δώσω. Η κτηνίατρος μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος οι ψύλλοι του σκύλου να πάνε στα πουλιά, αν και μετά το φάρμακο πέφτουν ψόφιοι έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ο ringeneck όταν με είδε να περνάω απ τον διάδρομο με το κουτάβι (πήγα να του κάνω μπανάκι πριν το φάρμακο) τρελάθηκε...έκραζε σαν τρελός...
Για το θέμα των ψύλλων υπάρχει κίνδυνος παιδιά? Ηξερε τι έλεγε η κτηνίατρος ή να ανησυχώ?

----------


## kaveiros

Ήρθαν οι τροφές που παράγγειλα. O ringneck και τα budgie ...λάτρεψαν το κεχρί παιδιά. Το τσακίζουν κανονικά κάνουν σαν τρελά :Happy:  Επίσης σήμερα ο Ρίκο ήταν λαλίστατος άρχισε να κάνει διάφορους ήχους ένας εκ των οποίων μοιάζει σαν συνεχόμενο ρρρρρρρ . Λέτε να προσπαθεί να πει το όνομα του? του το λέω συνέχεια λογικά θα είναι το πρώτο που θα πει αν μιλήσει :Happy:  
Με τους ψύλλους του κουταβιού πιστεύω είμαστε οκ, το βόλεψα στο μπαλκόνι πέσαν νεκροί οι ψύλλοι όλοι με το φάρμακο. Καλού κακού πέρασα όλο το σπίτι με χλωρίνη...Ζωολογικός κήπος κατάντησα :Happy:

----------


## ananda

αν σε παρηγορεί πάντως Ανδρέα νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι εδώ στο forum κάπως έτσι είμαστε στα σπίτια μας...σαν ζωολογικός κήπος
και προσωπικά εμένα μ αρέσει Πάρα Πολύ να ζω σ έναν τέτοιο!:happy:

----------


## zack27

Αντε μια χαρουλα σε κοβω....περιμενουμε και πολλες φωτο και βιντεο ε!!!!ειδικα απο την εκπαιδευση τους!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πρόσεχε λίγο με τη χλωρίνη επιβαρύνεις το αναπνευστικό των πουλιών αν και το καλοκαίρι με ανοιχτά παράθυρα δεν υπάρχει νομίζω πρόβλημα.

----------


## Leonidas

ειναι το λιγοτερο υπεροχος,να τον χερεσαι,οι τροφες που δινεις δειχνουν το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου.. :Happy: ..για το θεμα της πετσετας το βραδυ το θεωρω λαθος γτ απο μονα τους την νυχτα η οραση τους ειναι πολυ μικρη μπορουν βεβαια να αντιληφθουν θορυβους,αν παμε και τα σκεπασουμε εκει που θα ειναι πισα σκοταδι στη κυριολεξια με το παραμικρο που θα ακουσουν στην καλυτερη περιπτωση να ξυπνησουν και να απορυθμιζεται ο υπνος τους και στη χειροτερη να τρομαξουν χωρις να 3ερουν τι συμβαινει και να αρχισουν να χτυπιουντε,

νομιζω πως πρεπει να του αφησεις το πορτακι του κλουβιου ανοιχτο με κλειστα παραθυρα και πορτες δοματιου,τωρα που ειναι μικρο πρεπει να του δωσεις θαρος,μονο του να βγει εσυ μην κανεις τπτ πρεπει να εχει συνεχως το ερεθισμα της περιεργειας,αν πεταξει στο δωματιο μην κανεις αποτομες κινησεις,

θα μπορουσες ενα βραδυ να το αφησεις να κοιμηθει εξω και πανω στο κλουβι για να συνηθησει..αυτα τα λιγα και απο μενα.. :Happy: ..

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλημέρα παιδιά. Για την χλωρίνη Κωνσταντίνε, ενοχλεί ακόμα κι εμένα δε μπορώ τη μυρωδιά της αλλά ήταν απαραίτητο, τα παράθυρα εννοείται ανοιχτά και τα κλουβιά τα έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι μέχρι να ξεβρωμίσει το σπίτι απ την απολύμανση. Με τους ψύλλους πιστεύω ξεμπέρδεψα, πήγα πήρα και ειδική χτένα, και τον έψαξα τον μούργο για ώρες, δεν έχει πυκνό τρίχωμα ευτυχώς, βρήκα άλλους 2 ψόφιους απ το φάρμακο που έβαλε η κτηνίατρος. Το κακό είναι ότι θέλει να με ακολουθάει παντού και τα πουλιά τα νομίζει παιχνίδια...ελπίζω να βρω γρήγορα κάποιον να τον υιοθετήσει. Τον ringneck κάθεται και τον κοιτάει από απόσταση.
Από βιντεάκι θέλω να σας φτιάξω ένα να δείτε τι κάνει όταν τον καθαρίζω αλλά χρειάζεται και δεύτερο άτομο. Όταν καθάριζα την αγαπημένη του πατήθρα ως προχτές, πετούσε στην απέναντι και περίμενε. Χτες και σήμερα μόλις φτάνω με το χαρτί πολύ κοντά του, δε φεύγει αλλά κάνει επι τόπου σβούρα και κρεμιέται από την κάτω μεριά της πατήθρας και περιμένει σαν νυχτερίδα. Τι γέλιο ρίχνω....
Έξω θα αρχίσω να τον βγάζω μόλις με το καλό βρεθεί κάποιος να πάρει το σκυλί. Δε το ρισκάρω προς το παρόν....

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Ανδρέα,

γιατί δεν βάζεις μια αγγελία στο φόρουμ με φωτογραφία του σκύλου, περιοχή που είναι  κλπ. Κάποιος μπορεί να το θέλει απο εδω και θα είναι ωραία που θα μαθαίνεις και νέα του  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Στέλιο είμαι Αλεξανδρούπολη, το κουτάβι είναι 2 μηνών το πολύ, πως να το στείλω εκτός πόλης μέσα στη ζέστη...Τώρα πάει, το παρέδωσα το πρωί στον φιλοζωϊκό σύλλογο θα το φιλοξενήσουν εκεί, υπάρχει ήδη ενδιαφερόμενη οικογένεια, το απόγευμα θα μάθω αν το πήραν. Sorry για το off topic... Tώρα μαστορεύω μια πισίνα εσωτερική για το κλουβί του Ρίκου...Θέλει να κάνει μπάνιο αλλα δε χωράει στο κύπελλο που έχει μέσα το κλουβί. Πήγα πήρα ειδικά μεταλλικά "πιαστράκια", τρύπησα ένα τάπερ και του ετοιμάζω μια δροσερή έκπληξη του φιλαράκου μου :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λεωνίδα ένα πουλάκι έξω από το κλουβί και βράδυ είναι επικίνδυνο να τρομάξει και να γυρίζει όλο το βράδυ τρομοκρατημένο έξω από το κλουβί σε καμιά γωνία.Τα κλουβιά τους παρέχουν ασφάλεια και βρίσκουν ένα μέρος για να κοιμηθούν ήσυχα.Δεν νομίζω ότι προσθέτει κάτι στο πουλάκι.Αντίθετα η ύπαρξη ενός σταντ και η αλληλεπίδραση μαζί τους κάποιες ώρες την ημέρα τους προσφέρουν την σωστή επικοινωνία μαζί μας και συνεπώς την κοινωνικοποιήση τους.

----------


## Leonidas

> Λεωνίδα ένα πουλάκι έξω από το κλουβί και βράδυ είναι επικίνδυνο να τρομάξει και να γυρίζει όλο το βράδυ τρομοκρατημένο έξω από το κλουβί σε καμιά γωνία.Τα κλουβιά τους παρέχουν ασφάλεια και βρίσκουν ένα μέρος για να κοιμηθούν ήσυχα.Δεν νομίζω ότι προσθέτει κάτι στο πουλάκι.Αντίθετα η ύπαρξη ενός σταντ και η αλληλεπίδραση μαζί τους κάποιες ώρες την ημέρα τους προσφέρουν την σωστή επικοινωνία μαζί μας και συνεπώς την κοινωνικοποιήση τους.



για ενα μη ημερο πουλι το καλυτερο ειναι το κλουβι αν ομως τρομαξει μεσα στο κλουβι οι πιθανοτητες να τραυματιστει ειναι πιο πολλες μεσα στο ιδιο του το σπιτι (ματωμενες φτερουγες)
την νυχτα ειναι πιο προσεγκισιμα μια  νυχτα o kaveiro μπορει να το αφησει μονο του να βγει να μην το πλησιασει..το ιδιο και τη δευτερη..σιγα σιγα μερα με την μερα να το πλησιαζει τις βραδινες ωρες,εκει που παει να κοιμηθει πριν σβησει τα φωτα να του μιλαει,(δεν τα βγαζω απο τ μυαλο μου τα χω δοκιμασει και δεν θελω να φανω καποιος) 

με αυτο τον τροπο εχω καταφερει να προσεγκισω αγριο ringneck 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kaveiros

Κοιτάξτε πιστεύω ότι το κάθε πουλί έχει τη δική του προσωπικότητα. Αυτό το έχω συμπεράνει πριν πάρω πουλιά μέσα στο σπίτι, απ τα σπουργίτια της σκεπής μας. Άλλα μόλις βγάζω φαγητά έρχονται και τρώνε πριν καν φύγω, άλλα έρχονται μόνο αφού κλείσω την μπαλκονόπορτα και εξαφανιστώ (βλέπω απ το παράθυρο μετά). Τα budgie μου είναι ακόμα ξεχωριστά, πάνω κάτω η προσωπικότητα τους μοιάζει, είναι σε μια μέτρια κατάσταση, άλλωτε προσγειώνονται πάνω μου, άλλωτε δε θέλουν να τα πλησιάζω πολύ πολύ, και μπαινοβγαίνουν πλέον στα κλουβιά τους όποτε θέλουν. Τον ringneck τον βλέπω ότι έχει 2 προσωπικότητες, η μία όταν ηρεμεί που αδιαφορεί για τα πάντα και δε τον ζαλίζω και η άλλη όταν θέλει κέρασμα ή έχει κέφια που αν είμαι σε άλλο δωμάτιο κράζει να πάω. Ακόμα όμως δεν έχει εξοικειωθεί πλήρως με το χώρο. Πχ ολόκληρο το κλουβί του δε το έχει γυρίσει, σήμερα για πρώτη φορά άλλαξε πατήθρα και ήρθε σ αυτή που είναι απ την δική μου πλευρά. Επίσης απ το απόγευμα μόλις μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο, έρχεται άκρη άκρη στο κλουβί στην μεριά μου :Happy:  Επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος ringneck ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι και πραγματικά κακοπερνούσε...θα έχει όσο χρόνο θέλει απ την πλευρά μου. Όταν θα τον δω να εξερευνά άνετα το κλουβί, τότε θα αρχίσω να αφήνω την πόρτα ανοιχτή για να βγει στο δωμάτιο. Πιστεύω ότι αν βγει τώρα θα τρομοκρατηθεί, έτσι κρίνω εγώ με βάση τον χαρακτήρα του. Την θηλυκιά μου budgie π.χ την έβγαλα στο δωμάτιο τη δεύτερη μέρα, αφού απ την πρώτη έτρωγε απ το χέρι μου και απ το πρώτο μισάωρο στο σπίτι τραγουδούσε, έτρωγε και ήταν μες την χαρά (κι ακόμα είναι δηλαδή, αυτό το κορίτσι είναι η πάρις χίλτον σε παπαγάλο. Μόνο για parties κάνει χαχαχαχαχα).

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro συμφωνω απολυτα σε ολα οταν κρινεις εσυ πως ειναι ετοιμο να βγει προς τα εξω το αφηνει  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

> τι καλός χορευτής που είναι μωρέ????? αλλά αυτές οι κραυγές... σαν πυροβολισμοί είναι χαράς το κουράγιο σου!!!! πολύ όμορφο πάντως!


Ναι οντως μου θυμησε το Star Wars τον ηχο των blasters χαχχαχαχααχχα

----------


## kaveiros

Πραγματικά αλλά δε κάνει πάντα έτσι :Happy:  Έχει και ένα πιο ευχάριστο ήχο που τον κάνει όταν θέλει παρέα. Είναι κάπως σα να λέει συνεχόμενα το γράμμα ρο. Ρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ. Εκτός αν προσπαθεί να πει το όνομα του χαχαχαχα

Πριν λίγο βγήκαμε και την πρώτη μας βόλτα στον ήλιο του μπαλκονιού :Happy:  Τον είχα ξαναβγάλει ένα πρωί για λίγο γιατί είχα κάνει το σπίτι με χλωρίνη αλλά ήταν στο πίσω μπαλκόνι που δε φαινόταν τίποτα και δεν είχα λιακάδα. Σήμερα έκανε σαν πρωτάκι στο σχολείο. Κοιτούσε να δει τι είναι όλα αυτά γύρω του, δεκάδες πουλιά ελεύθερα, σπουργίτια, δεκαοχτούρες, γλάροι, χελιδώνια χαμός στη γειτονιά μας. Το μόνο κακό ήταν ότι φυσάει σήμερα και νομίζω ο αέρας του φαινόταν πιο παράξενος απ΄όλα! Μισή ώρα τον άφησα για πρώτη φορά, εγώ με την ευκαιρία έπλυνα και λίγο το μπαλκόνι, νομίζω ότι του αρέσει πολύ το νερό! Όταν άρχισαν να στάζουν νερά γύρω γύρω...ο Ρίκος άρχισε να χορεύει χαχαχαχα. Δε πλησίασα στο κλουβί με το λάστιχο όμως μη τρομάξει καλού κακού.

----------


## kaveiros

Έχουν περάσει πλέον 10 μέρες ακριβώς με τον Ρίκο σπίτι και νομίζω ότι η πρόοδος είναι σημαντική :Happy:  Ήταν τόσο ταλαιπωρημένος και αγριεμένος που συνεχώς αναρωτιόμουνα αν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να τον ημερέψω. Όσο περνούν οι μέρες το πιστεύω όλο και περισσότερο. Καταρχάς πλέον δε κράζει χωρίς λόγο και όταν κράζει...η ένταση έχει πέσει αισθητά! Δεν πονάνε τα αυτιά :Happy:  Με κράζει μόνο όταν πάω να καθαρίσω την πατήθρα του. Νευριάζει απίστευτα που πρέπει να πάει στην απέναντι αλλά πλέον το έχει μάθει, μόλις βλέπει το χαρτί κουζίνας, του λέω..."άντε αγόρι μου κάνε πέρα να καθαρίσω" και αμέσως πηγαίνει (κράζοντας χαχαχα). Κατά τα άλλα, ότι άλλο και να κάνω στο κλουβί είναι πλέον αμέρημνος, τεντώνεται, καθαρίζεται, δε τρέχει τίποτα. Χθες έκανα την πρώτη απόπειρα να τον ταϊσω κεχρί που κρατούσα στο χέρι. Στο πρώτο πλησίασμα, τινάχτηκε και πήγε μακρυά. Άφησα το χέρι ακίνητο και συνέχισα να του μιλάω...και ω του θαύματος...επέστρεψε μόνος του, λίγα εκατοστά απ το χέρι μου. Δεν έφαγε όμως. Μετά από ώρες έκανα δεύτερη δοκιμή και με άφησε να ακουμπάω το ράμφος του με το κεχρί. Φαινόταν ότι ήθελε να φάει αλλά δίσταζε. Μόλις το άφησα το κεχρί και έβγαλα το χέρι...το τσάκισε :Happy:  Επίσης τρώει πλέον τα πάντα, ότι αφήνω στο κλουβί πάει κατευθείαν και το καταβροχθίζει! Και τέλος...σήμερα έχουμε μια ακόμα μεγάλη πρόοδο! Κοιμάται μπροστά μου! Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι δίπλα του, έφαγε απο νωρίς, σφύριζε και τώρα...κοιμάται! Πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω με κλειστά μάτια στο ένα πόδι :Happy:   Εύχομαι να με εμπιστευτεί κι αλλο και να αρχίσουμε και τις βόλτες εκτός κλουβιού κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Ανδρέαα

----------


## ananda

απλά νομίζω Ανδρέα ότι δεν έχεις δει τίποτα από το φίλο σου το Ρίκο ακόμη
όσο για τις προσπάθειες σου ένα πολύ μεγάλο Μπράβο!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σιγα σιγα θα φτιαξουν ακομα πιο πολυ τα πραγματα!!!εισαι σε καλο δρομο νομιζω!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ποιος ξέρει τι εμπειρίες έχει από αυτό το ανθρώπινο χέρι.

----------


## kaveiros

Άσε Κωσταντίνε ούτε να φανταστώ δε θέλω, είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ο αχαρακτήριστος που τον είχε, του χτυπούσε το κλουβί όταν φώναζε, τέσπα. Σήμερα ξύπνησε με πολλά κέφια. Το βράδυ πήγα με την παρέα για τσίπουρα και ο Ρίκος αποφάσισε να με τιμωρήσει σήμερα χαχαχαχα. 6 η ώρα στο πόδι με είχε αλλά όχι με κράξιμο...με σφυρίγματα!!! Σηκώθηκα τον καλημέρισα και μόλις έφυγα απ το δωμάτιο να κάνω καφέ άρχισε να σφυρίζει πάλι....το αποτέλεσμα...πήρα τον καφέ με ένα σκαμπό δίπλα στο κλουβί , εγώ ξυπνάω ακόμα και ο Ρίκος δίπλα μου καταβροχθίζει το κεχρί που μόλις του έβαλα  :Happy:  Στο μεταξύ έχει αρχίσει να ομορφαίνει το φτέρωμα του, είναι λες και πήγε κομμωτήριο για χτένισμα :Happy:

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα κ τον πρασινουλη σου!!!! Ναι ξερω κ το δικο μου το παπαγαλακι οτνα το ηρα το φτρεωμα του ηταν χαλια κ θαμπο κ ανακατεμενο, κ μεσα σε λιγο καιρο απεκτησε τελειο κ γυαλιστερο φτερωμα.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά ο Ρίκος είναι χάλια :sad:  Απ το μεσημέρι στον πάτο του κλουβιού, νομιζα ισως απ τη ζέστη, το απόγευμα τα ίδια, τον πήρα με το κλουβί και πήγα σε κτηνίατρο...πτηνίατρο δεν έχουμε εδώ δυστυχώς. Τον ψηλάφισε και πίσω απ το ένα πόδι έχει ένα πρήξιμο το οποίο μου είπε πολύ πιθανόν να είναι όγκος....Της είπα ότι το πρωί ήταν πολύ ζωηρός και όλες τις μέρες είχε βελτίωση δεν έδειχνε κανένα σημάδι ασθένειας. Μια άλλη περίπτωση μου είπε είναι να τον δάγκωσε κάτι. Μου είπε να ψάξω το δωμάτιο. Δεν του έδωσε τίποτα, θα μιλήσει το πρωί με μια γνωστή της πτηνίατρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και θα δούμε, αν χρειαστεί θα τον πάω αύριο το απόγευμα Θεσσαλονίκη. Του έδωσα νερό με σύριγγα ...από φαϊ έλιωσα λίγο μήλο και μπανάνα στο μπλέντερ και του έδωσα, κατάπιε 2-3 φορές αλλά δεν ήθελα να τον παιδέψω άλλο τον άφησα στην ησυχία του. Τι να πω δε ξέρω... χάλια έγινα.Το πρήξιμο είναι στο μπούτι όχι κάτω στο πόδι και δε φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι. Θα περιμένω αύριο το πρωί να με φέρει σε επαφή με την πτηνίατρο αυτή. Προσπαθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξος...μακάρι να είναι κάποιο τσίμπημα και να περάσει.

----------


## ananda

να παραμείνεις αισιόδοξος Ανδρέα μέχρι  να σιγουρευτεί το θέμα!
εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά
θα τα πούμε πάλι!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω και μόλις διάβασα το προτελευταίο μνμ σου ήθελα να σου πω να βάλεις γρήγορα καινούργιες φωτογραφίες για να θαυμάσουμε και εμείς το φτέρωμα του..... κρίμα περαστικά τουυυυυ

----------


## zack27

περαστικα του ευχομαι και μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο!!!!ενημερωνε μας!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά βρήκα σαρανταποδαρούσα στο δωμάτιο!!!! Απ αυτές που δαγκώνουν όχι τις άλλες που μοιάζουν με σκουλήκι. Δυστυχώς εδώ είμαστε κάπως εξοχή και έχουμε πολλές τέτοιες :sad:  Το μόνο καλό είναι ότι είναι μικρή, ξέρω σίγουρα ότι όσο πιο μικρές είναι τόσο πιο "ανώδυνο" είναι το δάγκωμα. Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως στο καλό τον τσίμπησε. Συνήθως για να σε τσιμπήσει σαρανταποδαρούσα πρέπει να "πέσεις" πάνω της. Φφφφφφφφ. Περιμένω πως και πως να μιλήσω με την πτηνιατρο αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως καλύτερα σήμερα ο μικρός. Δεν μ αφήνει να τον ακουμπήσω (αυτό είναι το νορμάλ του) και αντιδρά με τα μάτια , δε τα χει κλειστά. Είναι μεν κάτω στο κλουβί αλλά κουνάει κεφάλι, με κοιτάει τι κάνω κτλ. Επίσης έβαλα την ταϊστρα κάτω εκει που κάθεται δίπλα του και μόλις τώρα έφαγε λιγα σπορακια!!! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξεπεράσει αν είναι απ την σαρανταποδαρούσα, χωρίς φάρμακο??? Έχω τραβήξει τρελό ζόρι δε κοιμήθηκα όλο το βράδυ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας πάντως.

----------


## marlene

*Όλα να πάνε καλά....!!!! Περαστικά στον μικρούλη....!!!!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Μίλησα με την άλλη γιατρό τηλεφωνικά, μου είπε 99% τσίμπημα απ την σαρανταποδαρούσα. Του έδωσα με σύριγγα νερό με χαμομήλι και με πατονέτα έβαλα αραιωμένο μπεταντίν εκεί που είναι  το πρήξιμο το οποίο έχει ελαττωθεί όμως και ο ρίκος φαίνεται σαφώς καλύτερα έφαγε και μήλο που του βαλα, δείχνει να συνέρχεται. Μακάρι να πάει έτσι... Μου είπε ένας γνωστός να βάλω φάρμακο στις εισόδους του σπιτιού για τις σαρανταποδαρούσες αλλά κι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω ρε παιδιά, κι αυτές ζωντανοί οργανισμοί είναι :sad:  Θα κάνω κάτι παραδοσιακό που έκανε η γιαγιά μου, θα ραντίσω στις εισόδους παντού νερό με λιωμένο σκόρδο. Απωθεί όλα αυτά είδη αλλά δε τα σκοτώνει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι ατυχία κ αυτή τώρα....περαστικά να είναι το πουλάκι κ να επανέλθει γρήγορα εύχομαι!

----------


## Marilenaki

περαστικα στο μικρουλι...

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα περαστικά στο Ρίκο. Μην απελπίζεσαι. Εάν δεις τα δικά μου post στα καναρίνια, θα δείς ότι δεν έχω ηρεμήσει μια εβδομάδα από τοτε που απέκτησα το πουλάκι.

ΟΜΩΣ, μπορεί να είσαι άτυχος όπως λες, ΑΛΛΑ ο Ρίκο είναι τυχερός διότι βρήκε εσένα που θα τον φροντίζεις σε κάθε πρόβλημα του. Εάν τελικά τον είχε αγοράσει άλλος, θα τα έκανε όλα αυτά ? Μπορεί και ναι, μπορεί και όχι. Όπως και να έχει όμως ο Ρίκο είναι τυχερός, αρα υπάρχει και η θετική πλευρά για το πουλάκι.

Τέλος, σου προτείνω να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία το σημείο με το σπυρί και να βάλεις το θέμα στην ενότητα «Υγεία - Ασθένειες – Τραυματισμοί». Κάνε το τώρα, διότι εκεί σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσουν αρκετά παιδιά που διαβάζουν τα post στην ενότητα αυτή. Τα γράφω επειδή ουσιαστικά και ο γιατρός απο οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν σου έδωσε σαφή απάντηση σχετικά με το τι είναι. Τουλάχιστον να μαζέψεις κάποια στοιχεία και εαν χρειαστεί να το πας Θεσσαλονικη.

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά  :Happy:

----------


## ananda

περαστικά και από μένα στον μικρό σου Ρίκο
ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει γρήγορα και να ηρεμήσετε και οι 2!

----------


## zack27

περαστικα του συντομα να γινει καλα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά ανέβηκε στην πατήθρα ξανά. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν η σαρανταποδαρούσα γιατί το σημείο που φαινόταν εξωτερικά λίγο το φούσκωμα έχει εξαφανιστεί δε βλέπω τίποτα απολύτως! Aπ την αγωνία μου την έπεσα σε μια πολυθρόνα που έχω εδώ στο δωμάτιο για να τον βλέπω και κάποια στιγμή ακούω τον ήχο απ τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού...δε το πίστευα...είναι στη θέση του!!!!! Περιττό να σας πω ότι αν είχα σαμπάνια θα την άνοιγα ντάλα μεσημέρι. Έβγαλα και φωτό, αν και το φτέρωμα του είχε στρώσει, με την ταλαιπωρία απο χθες έγινε πάλι λίγο "αχτένιστο" αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Φτύστε τον  τον πρασινούλη μου άλλο κακό να μη μας βρεί :Happy:  Αυτό που δε μπορώ πάντως να καταλάβω είναι πως γίνεται η σαρανταποδαρούσα να σκαρφάλωσε στο κλουβί. Έχω δει στο μπαλκόνι, έχω δει στα δέντρα μας κάτω στον κήπο, έχουν ξαναμπεί στο σπίτι 2-3 φορές τις έχω βρει στο πάτωμα κάτω τις παίρνω με ένα φτυαράκι και τις επιστρέφω στον κήπο δίπλα. Μέσα στο σπίτι σαρανταποδαρούσα σκαρφαλωμένη σε έπιπλο...δεν έχω δει. Πρέπει να αρχίσω να προσέχω πολύ μάλλον, η γειτόνισσα μου είπε ότι πέρυσι είχε ανέβει στον καναπέ τους μια μεγάλη και τσίμπησε τον άντρα της στην πλάτη και τον έτρεχαν.... Η εξοχή έχει τα καλά της αλλά έχει και τους κινδύνους της...

----------


## kaveiros

Αν και ακόμα εμφανώς ταλαιπωρημένος, νομίζω ότι το ξεπέρασε, κοιμήθηκε στην αγαπημένη του πατήθρα, τσιμπολόγησε σποράκια τώρα το πρωί και περιποιήθηκε λίγο τα φτερά του, ότι κάνει κάθε πρωί δηλαδή. Η μόνη διαφορά ότι φαίνεται λίγο νυσταγμένος. Δε κλείνει μάτια σαν άρρωστος, απλά κάθεται στο ένα πόδι και κοιμάται όπως συνήθως. Το κακό είναι ότι δε μ αφήνει να τον ακουμπήσω με το χέρι και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει φύγει το πρήξιμο τελείως. Όσο ήταν χάλια και η γιατρός και εγώ τον ακουμπήσαμε και δεν αντιδρούσε. Σήμερα θα του κάνω ειδικό μενού πάντως με όλα τα αγαπημένα του.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα είναι κουρασμένος με το πόδι του πήγατε και στο γιατρό και όσο νάναι ήταν κάτι νέο για αυτόν.Του έπεσαν πολλά μαζί .Θα του περάσει.

----------


## kaveiros

Κωσταντίνε του έβαλα μηλαράκι πριν και νευρίασε που πήγα να καθαρίσω λίγο το σημείο. Έκανε ένα μίνι "κράξιμο" ...ε μη με πείτε μαζόχα αλλά το φχαριστήθηκα. Μου είχε λείψει να βουίξουν τα αυτιά μου λίγο. Χιχιχιχι.

----------


## demis

Αφου αρχιζει κ τσιριζει παλι μαλλον καλα ειναι απλα ειναι λιγο ταλαιπορημενος!! Δεν κανεις καμια απολυμανση για τα εντομα να εχεις το κεφαλι σου υσηχο????

----------


## zack27

και γω συμφωνω με τον Ντεμη!!!!
το πουλακι ταλαιπωρηθηκε λιγο αυτο το καιρο και βαλε και τη ζεστουλα που εχει ειναι λιγικο να ειναι λιγο καπως!!παντως το τοι κοιμαται στο ενα ποδαρακι ειναι πολυ θετικο,απο οτι γνωριζω ειναι σημαδι οτι το οουλακι ειναι υγειες!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά όταν λέτε απολύμανση τι εννοείτε? Τα κλουβιά τα καθαρίζω εξονυχιστικά κάθε πρωί, οι γνωστοί μου κιόλας το βρίσκουν υπερβολικό να αφιερώνω κάθε μέρα τόση ώρα στο να τα καθαρίζω. Οι πιο πολλοί που ξέρω με πουλιά, καθαρίζουν ανα 2-3 μέρες ίσως και παραπάνω. Επίσης και στο σπίτι αν και μένω μόνος, ανήκω στην κατηγορία των "υποχόνδριων" εργένηδων, κάθε 2 μέρες σκούπισμα - σφουγγάρισμα - ξεσκόνισμα :Happy:  Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη μπήκε μέσα για να προφυλαχτεί απ την ζέστη και μπήκε απ το μπαλκόνι (τα δέντρα μας φτάνουν ως το μπαλκόνι μου, ακουμπανε πάνω τα κλαδιά δηλαδή). Δηλαδή εννοώ δεν είναι θέμα καθαριότητας είναι θέμα εξοχής. Όσοι μένουν σε χωριά, σε εξοχές κτλ πιστεύω καταλαβαίνουν τι λέω. Σε τέτοιες περιοχές τα ζωύφια είναι δεκάδες. Αμα πιάσω να ραντίζω φάρμακα για το κάθε τι...το πιο πιθανό είναι να σκοτώσω μόνος μου και τα ζωύφια και τα πουλιά μου...

----------


## zack27

βρε ο ντεμης μαλλον εννουσε να βρεις καποιο τροπο για τα ζουζουνια τετοιυ ειδους!!!δε ξερω τι μποουσε να χρησιμοποιειθει ωστε να μην επηρεαζει τα πουλια και αν υπαρχει κατι...κατσε να μας πει καποιος που γνωριζει!!!
αν και στην εξοχη ειναι δυσκολο να αποφυγεις καποια πραγματα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Βασικά παιδιά έχω σίτες σε όλα τα παράθυρα αλλά τέτοιου είδους ζωύφια που έρπονται, μπαίνουν ακόμα και κάτω απ την πόρτα απ την σχισμή. Να σκεφτείτε στα 2 τετράγωνα απ το σπίτι μου υπάρχουν χωράφια και κατά καιρούς έχουμε βρεί ακόμα και φίδια. Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι που μπορεί να απωθεί  τα διάφορα ζωύφια αλλά να μη τα σκοτώνει, να μην είναι δηλητήριο δηλαδή, ευχαρίστως να το κάνω.

----------


## serafeim

παιδια και εγω στην εξοζη μενω το καλοκαιρι και εχω τεραστιο προβλημα με τετοια ζωυφια...
αλλα και τεραστιο μα τεραστιο προβλημα με φυδια!! αλλα εχω το καλυτερο πραγμα και τα ξεφορτονομαι!!
αυτο λεγεται τα γατακια μου... τρωνε σφυγκιες,φυδια,κατσαριδες,  κριδες,σαρανταποδαρουσες,  εταλουδες,σαβρες και οτι αλλο βρουνε δεν αφηνον τιποτα αλλα εχω και ενα μικρο προβληματακι με τα πουλακια μου γιατι θελει να φαει και αυτα αλλα τα βγαζω περα!!!
παντος δεν νομιζω να μπκε τετοιο πραγμα στο κλο

----------


## kaveiros

Σεραφείμ δεν αποκλείεται να ήταν δάγκωμα από άλλα πράγμα αλλά δε ξέρω τι. Τόσα χρόνια ένα πράμα ξέρω σίγουρα με τις σαρανταποδαρούσες. Για να σε τσιμπήσουν πρέπει ή να πατήσεις πάνω τους ή να κάτσεις πάνω τους. Δεν έρχονται μόνες τους εκεί που είσαι δηλαδή. Ίσα ίσα αν εντοπίσουν κίνηση φεύγουν. Επίσης το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον περίεργο να σκαρφάλωσε στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού. Όμως είναι και το μόνο ζωύφιο που βρήκα στο δωμάτιο. Έψαξα πίσω απο έπιπλα τπτ άλλο. Μια μικρή σαρανταποδαρούσα βρήκα σχετικά κοντά στο έπιπλο που έχω το κλουβί, σχεδόν δίπλα στη σίτα του παραθύρου. Την προηγούμενη μέρα σίγουρα δεν ήταν εκεί γιατί είχα βάλει σκούπα και είχα καθαρίσει το παράθυρο. Θα την είχα δει...

----------


## ninos

Άνδρέα μάλλον κάτι άλλο τον τσίμπησε τον φιλαράκο σου. Ίσως κουνούπι ή κάποιο άλλο έντομο. Όμως, ολα καλά όμως απο οτι βλέπω. 

Εγω θα σου προτείνω μια λύση, την πιο σίγουρη κατα την γνώμη μου.  Να πας να αγοράσει τούλι (σαν αυτο με τις μπουμπουνιερες) κ το βράδυ, να σκεπάζεις ή να τιλήγεις το κλουβί. Δεν θα περνά ούτε κουνουπι, ούτε τίποτα άλλο μέσα.

Προσεχε, γιατι εαν ηταν κουνουπι, εισαι παρα πολυ τυχερος που ξεμπερδεψες ετσι ανώδυνα.

Μπράβο σου για την περιποιηση του Ρικο !!

----------


## kaveiros

πολύ καλή ιδέα αλλά...τούλι από που παίρνουμε ρε παιδιά? :d υπάρχει άραγε σε σούπερ μάρκετ ή σε τι είδους καταστήματα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σε καταστήματα που πουλούν υφάσματα προφανώς.

----------


## demis

Μπορεις να φωναξεις απολυμαντη ψεκαζουν ολο το σπιτι με ιδικα φαμακα κ δεν μπαινουν στο σπιτι σου τετειου ειδους εντομα! κ μεις στην εξοχη μενουμε βεβαια σε πολυκατοικιες αλλα ειμαστε σε εξοχη κ καναμε μια φορα πριν χρονια κ δεν εχουμε πια ενομα! ε ενταξει 2 3 που κ που αλλα παλια ειχαμε εκατομμυρια!!! Παντως οντως το τουλι ειναι κ καλη κ φθηνη ιδαια αλλα νομιζω πως θα τον ενοχλει το τουλι στα ματια γιατι δεν θα βλεει τοσο καλα εξω απο το κλουβι κ ισως μελαγχωλησει κ ολας! Καλο θα ειναι αν βρεις απο αυτες τις συτες που βαζουν στα παραθυρα, αυτες ειναι πολυ καλες κ δεν θα το ενοχλουν το πουλι, δεν θα το καταλαβει καν πως ειναι καλυμενος με κατι. Τωρα που μπορεις να βρεις δεν ξερω. Ας μας πει καποιος που ξερει που μπορουμε να βρουμε τετεια συτα.

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμιστοκλή κι εγώ σπάνια βρίσκω οτιδήποτε μέσα στο σπίτι τα τελευταία χρόνια. Έχω σίτες σε όλα τα παράθυρα και στις μπαλκονόπορτες. Και χτές έψαξα όλο το σπίτι και πίσω απο έπιπλα κτλ δε βρήκα τπτ και σήμερα έκανα και απολύμανση με χλωρίνη γιατί έφερα τελικά και τις κονούρες σπίτι (θα ανοίξω άλλο θέμα γι αυτό). Ο Ρίκος πάντως σήμερα είναι κανονικά και μάλιστα έκανε και μπανάκι ενώ το πρωί λόγω της ετοιμασίας για τις κονούρες, καθυστέρησα λίγο να πάω να καθαρίσω το κλουβί και σφύριζε μέχρι να πάω να με δει :Happy:

----------


## demis

Ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις μαζι με τοσα πουλια κ να μη την παραμελησεις την εκπαιδευση του ρικου  γιατι απο ο,τι βλεπω αν συνεχισεις κ δε τα παρατησεις θα γινεται πολυ καλοι φιλοι!

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμιστοκλή τα budgie θα είναι στη γειτόνισσα, ο αρσενικός ήδη είναι εκεί, του διαμορφώσαμε ολόκληρο δωμάτιο και την γειτόνισσα...την λατρεύει, την έβλεπε κάθε μέρα και νομίζω ότι την βλέπει σαν ταίρι!!! Μεγάλο κόλλημα μαζί της χαχαχα. Τις κονούρες δε τις αγόρασα... φίλος μου τις πήρε...και σε ενα 24ωρο μαλωσε με τη γυναικα του... (του είχα πει να μη τα αγοράσει αλλα δε μ άκουσε). Μου ζητησαν τα budgie μου να κάνουμε ανταλλαγη και ειπα όχι, θέλω να τα βλέπω, δε μπορούσα να τα διώξω έτσι. Τελικά μου πρότεινε η γειτόνισσα να τα παρει δίπλα αυτή,  και στο δίπλα σπίτι...είναι σε άτομο που εμπιστεύομαι και θα τα βλέπω κάθε μέρα. Για τον Ρίκο ούτε να σου περνάει απ το μυαλό. Τον υπολογιστή που δουλεύω τον έχω μεταφέρει εδώ και μέρες στο δωμάτιο του Ρίκου και είμαστε κάθε μέρα για ώρες δίπλα δίπλα :Happy:  Οι κονούρες είναι και ζευγάρι εχουν μεγαλώσει μαζί και είναι πλήρως εξημερωμένες, χρειάζονται απλά αγάπη. Ο Ρίκος χρειάζεται κι άλλα εκτός απο αγάπη... χρειάζεται π.χ αυτοπεποίθηση...δεν είχε καθόλου. Κάποιος βλάκας φρόντιζε να τον κάνει υστερικό.

----------


## demis

Τοτε ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα πας μια χαρα!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμιστοκλή για ρίξε μια ματιά...δε σου φαίνεται ότι έχει παχύνει? :Happy:  έχει φουσκώσει, τον παρατηρώ εδώ και μέρες, από όρεξη σκίζει (αν εξαιρέσω τις 2 μέρες ταλαιπωρίας με το τσίμπημα). Επίσης έχει αρχίσει να σχιματίζει μια μαύρη γραμμή κάτω απ τα μάτια!! Επειδή είναι african ringneck η γραμμή αυτή θα γίνει ιδιαίτερα έντονη όταν μεγαλώσει κι αλλο, κι αν είναι αρσενικός όπως νομίζω, θα γίνει μαύρο και το πηγούνι του σε κανα δυο χρόνια :Happy:  Μου έκανε ένα σφύριγμα πριν λίγο... τρελαίνομαι όταν μου σφυρίζει γιατί κάθε φορά που το κάνει σκέφτομαι πως έκραζε...

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι πολυ! Εγω νομιζα πως ειναι μεγαλος σε ηλικεια, αν ειναι μικρο τοτε θα τα πατε μια χαρα στο μελλον.  Εισαι πολυ τυχερος για ολα τα πουλακια που εχεις...

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι δεν είναι, τα μάτια του είναι κατάμαυρα δεν έχει καθόλου άσπρο ακόμη στα μάτια και επίσης το φτέρωμα του είναι ακόμα "ακατάστατο", οι ringneck σε μικρή ηλικία έτσι είναι, αν θυμάμαι σωστά απ αυτά που διάβασα, όταν γίνει 2-3 ετών θα γίνει εντελώς λείο το φτέρωμα του. Και μεγάλος να ήταν δε θα με ένοιαζε πάλι θα τον έπαιρνα...Για τον συγκεκριμένο δε ξέρω αν είναι θέμα τύχης, πάντως δεν έχω νιώσει έτσι για άλλο ζώο ποτέ. Όλα τα αγαπώ...και αδέσποτα έξω όταν βλέπω με πιάνει μαύρη πίκρα, αλλά αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πιστεύω ήταν το πιο δυστυχισμένο ζώο που έχω δει προσωπικά σε πετ σοπ και το ίδιο έκρινε και μια φίλη μου που ήρθε μαζί μου στο μαγαζί την μέρα που τον πήρα. Βούρκωσε η φίλη μου και γυρνάει και μου λέει "πάρ το μωρέ, ας κλαίει έτσι, αμα το αγαπήσεις δε θα κλαίει, κι εμάς άμα μας είχαν έτσι θα ουρλιάζαμε". Ακόμα τα θυμάμαι τα λόγια της... Βάλαν το μωρό ringneck σε κλουβί με μπόλικα κοκατίλ...και του βάζαν να φάει μόνο σπόρια...(τις μισές φορές που είχα πάει δεν είχε ούτε σπόρια η ταϊστρα του, ούτε νερό), ενώ ΔΕΝ ξέρει ακόμα να ανοίγει σπόρια για να τα φάει. Του βάζω κι εγώ σπόρια μαζί με άλλες 3 τροφές...+ sticks + κεχρί, φρούτα, λαχανικά...αλλά σπόρια ακόμα δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει. Και τα αράπικα φυστίκια δεν μπορεί να τα σπάσει ακόμα, του τα σπάω λίγο εγώ και μετά καταφέρνει να τα ανοίξει :Happy:   Αφού δεν πέθανε απ την πείνα ο καημένος τόσους μήνες πάλι καλά...

----------


## demis

Τι να πεις...... Το πουλακι παντως ευτυχως σωθηκε κ χαιρομαι γι αυτο! Οντως ειανι αλλο συναισθημα οταν σωζεις ενα ζωντανο κ ιδικα πιστευσε με ειναι μεγαλη ικανοποιηση οταν περασει αρκετος κ το βλεπεις ν α καλοπαιναει κ θα θημασαι σε τι κατασταση ηταν παλια κ τι ειχε παερασει. Το ιδιο εχω παυθει κ γω με τα 2 αγαποπουλα μου, ιδικα απο το δευτερο που πηρα στο κλουβι ειχε 5 και πηρα το ενα κ την αλλη μερα πεθανε,  μετα πηγα μου εδωσε αλλο που ηταν σε πολυ χαλια κατασταση αλλα το πηρα! Πλεον το δικο μου ειναι μια χαρα κ παιζει με το ταιρι του ολη μερα. Με λιγα λγοια μονο το δικο μου εζησε ενω μετα απο λιγο καιρο πεθαναν κ τα αλλα δυο που ειχε το πετσοπ, οποτε αν δε το επαιρνα εγω σιγουρα πλεον δε θα ζουσε ουτε αυτο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Όχι δεν είναι, τα μάτια του είναι κατάμαυρα δεν έχει καθόλου άσπρο ακόμη στα μάτια και επίσης το φτέρωμα του είναι ακόμα "ακατάστατο", οι ringneck σε μικρή ηλικία έτσι είναι, αν θυμάμαι σωστά απ αυτά που διάβασα, όταν γίνει 2-3 ετών θα γίνει εντελώς λείο το φτέρωμα του. Και μεγάλος να ήταν δε θα με ένοιαζε πάλι θα τον έπαιρνα...Για τον συγκεκριμένο δε ξέρω αν είναι θέμα τύχης, πάντως δεν έχω νιώσει έτσι για άλλο ζώο ποτέ. Όλα τα αγαπώ...και αδέσποτα έξω όταν βλέπω με πιάνει μαύρη πίκρα, αλλά αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πιστεύω ήταν το πιο δυστυχισμένο ζώο που έχω δει προσωπικά σε πετ σοπ και το ίδιο έκρινε και μια φίλη μου που ήρθε μαζί μου στο μαγαζί την μέρα που τον πήρα. Βούρκωσε η φίλη μου και γυρνάει και μου λέει "πάρ το μωρέ, ας κλαίει έτσι, αμα το αγαπήσεις δε θα κλαίει, κι εμάς άμα μας είχαν έτσι θα ουρλιάζαμε". Ακόμα τα θυμάμαι τα λόγια της... Βάλαν το μωρό ringneck σε κλουβί με μπόλικα κοκατίλ...και του βάζαν να φάει μόνο σπόρια...(τις μισές φορές που είχα πάει δεν είχε ούτε σπόρια η ταϊστρα του, ούτε νερό), ενώ ΔΕΝ ξέρει ακόμα να ανοίγει σπόρια για να τα φάει. Του βάζω κι εγώ σπόρια μαζί με άλλες 3 τροφές...+ sticks + κεχρί, φρούτα, λαχανικά...αλλά σπόρια ακόμα δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει. Και τα αράπικα φυστίκια δεν μπορεί να τα σπάσει ακόμα, του τα σπάω λίγο εγώ και μετά καταφέρνει να τα ανοίξει  Αφού δεν πέθανε απ την πείνα ο καημένος τόσους μήνες πάλι καλά...


Συγκινήθηκα τώρα.

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα ο Ρίκος ήταν στην πιο κεφάτη του μέρα!!! Ακούει τις κονούρες και ζηλεύει νομίζω. Σφύριζεεεε...χόρευε...βούτηξ  ε και λίγο στην πισίνα...πολύ τον χάρηκα :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι το βασανισμένο μου πρασινάκι είναι πολύ κοντά στο να φάει απ το χέρι μου, ορμάει πλέον σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις βάζω στο κλουβί τα αγαπημένα του. Το πιο σημαντικό απ όλα όμως είναι ότι άρχισε να κάνει παιχνιδάκιαααααα επιτέλους :Happy:  Κουνάει την κούνια του και στριφογυρνάει το κεφάλι του μετά την χαζεύει, πηδάει σε όλο το πάνω μέρος του κλουβιου και κάνει ένα παιχνίδι σαν κρυφτό ανάμεσα στα πράγματα που είναι μέσα στο κλουβί. Να ξέρατε πόσο καημό το είχα να το δω το πουλί αυτό χαρούμενο :Happy:  Τώρα ετοιμάζεται για ύπνο ήρθε άκρη άκρη στη μεριά μου πάνω σε μια ταϊστρα, με κοιτάει, του κάνω εγώ κοπλιμέντα και είναι στο ένα πόδι και με χαζεύει έτοιμος να κοιμηθεί. Κλείνω τον υπολογιστή λοιπόν να τον αφήσει να ησυχάσει :Happy:  Περιττό να σας πω ότι απο μέσα μου κάνω πάρτι αυτη τη στιγμή. Σκοπός μου ήταν να δώσω σ αυτό το ζωντανό λίγη χαρά και νομίζω οτι τελικά θα το καταφέρω :Love0063:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Keep walking

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Ανδρέα !!!

----------


## ananda

*ένα θα σου πω Ανδρέα : τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται

να σαι καλά να τον χαίρεσαι!*

----------


## marlene

*Μπράβο μεγάλε, καλή συνέχεια...!!!!! :happy:  :happy:  :happy:  :happy:  

(.....Και κυρίως........ΒΙΝΤΕΟ παρακαλώ...!!!! )*

----------


## kaveiros

Δε του αρέσει η κάμερα καθόλου όμως...αν πλησιάσω ξένο σώμα στο κλουβί...τρομοκρατείται... που θα πάει όμως...θα φτάσουμε κι εκεί. Βγήκα για δουλειές έξω τώρα και πετάχτηκα στο πετ σοπ απ οπου τον πήρα (αν και ειχα υποσχεθει να μη ξαναπατησω ποτε εκει), ειναι το μονο στην περιοχη που εχει πέλετς και είπα να δοκιμάσω κανα δυο γευσεις ακομα αν του αρεσουν, μετά θα παραγγειλω απο Αθήνα ποσότητα. Μολις μπήκα και με ειδαν...με θυμηθηκαν και τι μου είπαν λέτε... "αχ...εσυ πήρες τον παπαγαλο που φωναζε πολυ ε.... τον αντέχεις?". Σας μιλάω μου ανέβηκε η πίεση, άρχισα να γκαρίζω... και έμεινε η κατα τα άλλα φιλόζωη κυρία με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Της είπα ότι το πουλί σ εμένα δε φωνάζει και είναι ακόμα τρομοκρατημένο και ότι αν υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη μετά θάνατον πρέπει να πληρώσουν για όλα αυτά που του κάνανε και οτι αν ειχαμε καποιον τοπικο φορεα θα της ειχα κανει καταγγελία. 100 χρώματα άλλαξε, είχε και 2 πελάτες ακόμα μέσα, άφησα και τα πέλετς πάνω στον πάγκο και εξαφανίστηκα, δε τα πήρα. ΑΛΛΑ....ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΘΗΚΑ! :Happy:

----------


## ninos

και πολύ καλά έκανες Ανδρέα !!!

----------


## zack27

χαχα ωραιος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο με τους πελατες ηταν το καλυτερο... χε χε χε
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## demis

Μωρε ετσι θελουν αυτοι μπας κ βαλουν μυαλο!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Aυτό το πουλί θα με τρελάνει εμένα :Happy:  Έχει τρομερή ζέστη σήμερα και στην πισίνα που του έφτιαξα δε ξαναμπήκε νομίζω δε του αρέσει επειδή είναι με γατζάκια και δε την νιώθει πολύ σταθερή. Αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω να τον ψεκάσω. Πάω με το ψεκαστήρι , μόλις ψεκάζω μια φορά... φοβήθηκε κλασσικά, κρεμάστηκε στην άλλη άκρη του κλουβιού. Αρχίζω λοιπόν ψυχοθεραπεία... βάζω μέσα στο κλουβί το χέρι...και αρχίζω...να με ψεκάζω μιλώντας του. Έκανα το χέρι μου λούτσα, έκανα και επιφωνήματα του τύπου "αααχχχ...δροσιαααα" lol. Αμα μ έβλεπε άθρωπος θα έστελνε εμένα ψυχίατρο :Happy:  Έβλεπε ο Ρίκος που λέτε...και κάποια στιγμή αποφασίζει να επιστρέψει στην πατήθρα του...και ξαναδοκιμάζω να ψεκάσω...Το απόλαυσε, άνοιγε τις φτερούκλες του, κουνούσε την ουρά του, και μόλις σταμάτησα... βούτηξε όλο το κεφάλι του μέσα στο κύπελλο με το νερό του και στριφογυρνούσε. Πρέπει να βρω μια μεγάλη πισίνα! Πάντως αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ακριβώς τι κάνω... είναι το κάτι άλλο. Θέλει πρώτα να του εξηγώ ρε παιδιά... ::  :: 

Mέσα στο κίτρινο πλαστικό, του έβαλα χυμό πορτοκάλι με ένα παγάκι, έχει τώρα 10 λεπτά που το κοιτάει δεν έχει ξαναπίει χυμό, νομίζω του αρέσει το χρώμα, πλησίασα με το κινητό και δεν έφυγε!

----------


## zack27

κουκλος ειναι!!!!σιγα σιγα θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα θα δεις!!!

----------


## demis

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως πολυ γρηγορα θα δεις μεγαλη αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα του. εγω πιστευω πως προκειτε για αρνακι ομως με αυτα που εχει τραβηξει στο πετσοπ  αγριεψε ο καημενος ομως μολις αντιληφθηκε την αγαπη που του δινεις αρχιζει κ αλλαζει χαρακτηρα!

----------


## kaveiros

Έτσι πιστεύω κι εγώ Θεμιστοκλή, τον παρατηρώ ατελείωτες ώρες γιατί τον έχω συνεχώς δίπλα μου όταν δουλεύω, διαπιστώνω ότι πρόκειται για πουλί με φοβερή εξυπνάδα και πολύ ήπιο χαρακτήρα, του αρέσει πάρα πολύ να χαλαρώνει, απολαμβάνει να του μιλάω χαμηλόφωνα, φουσκώνει και κλείνει τα μάτια κτλ. Μόλις κάθομαι δίπλα του να κάνω δουλειά, κάθεται στο ένα πόδι και χαλαρώνει, πιστεύω ότι έχει καταλάβει πόσο πολύ τον προσέχω.

----------


## kaveiros

Την έπαθα για τα καλά πρωί πρωί. Είχαμε συνάντηση Ρίκου - Κονούρας από απόσταση. Μόλις ξύπνησα πήγα να κάνω καφέ...η μια απ τις κονούρες μου η πολύ κοινωνική ήρθε πάνω στο κεφάλι μου. Αρχίζει να σφυρίζει από το μέσα δωμάτιο ο Ρίκος (μόλις ξυπνάω του βάζω ένα φρούτο) γιατί το φρούτο άργησε. Ξυπνησα πολύ βαρύς σήμερα, λόγω ζέστης μάλλον... και δε λειτουργούσα. Ακούω τα σφυρίγματα, κόβω γρήγορα το μήλο του Ρίκου, πάω να του το δώσω...ελάτε όμως που πάνω στο κεφάλι μου καθόταν η κονούρα. Μόλις μας είδε ντουέτο ο Ρίκος αρχισε να κράζει...εγώ χαμπάρι. Λέω τι έγινε και κράζει μετά από τόσο καιρό πάλι...αρχίζει η κονούρα να κανει ηχους στο κεφαλι μου και τοτε χαμπάριασα...εφυγα τρέχοντας απ το δωματιο γιατί εχουμε και καραντινα.... και την χάλασα μόνος μου :sad:  Απο κεινη τη στιγμή και μετά... ο Ρίκος ζηλεύει!!!!!! Μόλις πάω να φύγω απ το δωμάτιο σφυρίζει, μόλις γυρνάω και κάθομαι τρώει! Επίσης περιττό να σας πω ότι όταν σφυρίζει, οι κονούρες κάνουν λες και στέκονται προσοχή και τον ακούνε και απο αποστάση μάλιστα!

----------


## demis

Μην ανυσηχεις δε τη χαλασες τη καραντινα, για μερικα δευτερολεπτα δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## kaveiros

Αμάν γκαντεμιά ρε παιδιά μ αυτό το πουλί...Το σ/κ είχα κόσμο, στο δωμάτιο βέβαια μπήκαν για λίγο τον είδαν, του μίλησαν, μάλιστα έφαγε μπροστά τους και γενικώς είχε πολλά κέφια. Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν η πιο κεφάτη μέρα του ως τώρα. Ακουγε τις κονούρες να φωνάζουν και σφύριζε κι αυτός, έκανε μπάνιο το πρωί, 1 ώρα συνεχόμενη μπαινόβγαινε στο κύπελλο, τρελή χαρά και για πρώτη φορά τον είδα να ανοίγει ολόκληρα τα φτερά του μέσα στο κλουβί, έκανε πρόβες πτήσεων! Αποφασίζω να αφήσω ανοιχτή την πόρτα του κλουβιού, άρχισε να την πλησιάζει, έκατσε κάποια στιγμή ακριβώς στην πόρτα δίπλα μου, κοιτούσε με περιέργεια έξω, του μιλούσα εγώ και τσουπ...κάνει το μεγάλο βήμα, βγαίνει απ το κλουβί ανεβαίνει απο πάνω. Πάω να του φέρω πεπόνι, το άφησα δίπλα του και δεν έκανε βήμα πίσω. Κι εκεί που αρχίζει να τρώει...περνάνε κάτι παιδιάκια της γειτονιάς απο κάτω, παίζαν με παιχνίδια - πιστόλια απ αυτά που κάνουν θόρυβο... (ΠΟΛΥ ΘΟΡΥΒΟ). Ακούγονται 2-3 μπαμ...κατατρόμαξε  ο ρίκος κι αρχίζει να πετάει, κοπάνησε πάνω σε ένα μικρό έπιπλο (ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΤΎΠΗΣΕ) και προσγειώθηκε στο πάτωμα. Τον πλησίασα έβαλα το χέρι κοντά του αλλά δε τόλμησα να τον πιάσω, φαινόταν λαχανιασμένος και τρομερά φοβισμένος. Έκανα την κλασσική μέθοδο με την πετσέτα, τον σκέπασα όπως ήταν κάτω, τον σήκωσα, άφησα το κεφάλι του απ έξω και ευτυχώς ούτε δάγκωσε ούτε προσπαθούσε να φύγει. Τον πάω κατευθείαν στην πόρτα του κλουβιού, μπήκε μέσα...ευτυχώς σε 5 λεπτά συνήλθε πλήρως, άρχισε να τρώει, μετά έκατσε στο ένα πόδι και χαλάρωσε. Αλλη φορά θα κλείνω και το παράθυρο να μην ακούει τίποτα απ έξω. Το είχα ανοιχτό γιατί έχω σίτα...που να φανταστώ....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσεις τα παράθυρα.Δεν θέλουμε πουλάκια σε αποστειρωμένο περιβάλλον.Νομίζω ότι έχει αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι σε ασφαλές μέρος.Καλό είναι να ακούει διαφορετικούς θορύβους.Μην νομίζεις ότι δεν θα τρομάζει αργότερα.Και εμείς ακόμα τρομάζουμε πολλές φορές.Ο δικός μου με το παραμικρό πετάγεται αλλά αισθάνεται ασφαλής  στο σπίτι.

----------


## vagelis76

Δεν έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις πετσέτα....ήταν ευκαιρία να του δώσεις χέρι να ανέβει επάνω.
Την επόμενη φορά ξέχασε τη πετσέτα και δώσε δάχτυλο χωρίς δισταγμό.....θαρραλέα και με σιγουριά.Ίσως προσπαθήσει να σε δαγκώσει...το πιθανότερο είναι να το κάνει για να σε τρομάξει απλά.Εσύ συνέχισε.....άλλωστε εξημέρωση χωρίς αίμα δε γίνεται.

----------


## kaveiros

Άπλωσα χέρι αλλά έτρεμε δεν πλησίαζε με τίποτα και φοβήθηκα ότι αν πάω το χέρι πιο κοντά θα φοβηθεί κι άλλο :sad:  Την επόμενη φορά θα το προσπαθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## mitsman

Να του μιλας πολυ σιγα, ηρεμα και γλυκα!!!!

θα τον ηρεμει αυτο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δείτε το μωρέ το μικρούλι μου πως έχει αρχίσει και λάμπει :Happy:  Απο μέσα τα φτεράκια του είναι σαν βελούδο, δεν έχουν πάρει χρώμα ακόμα, νομίζω πάντως ότι όταν ενηλικιωθεί θα είναι πράσινα κι απο μέσα. Πλέον μ αφήνει να ακουμπάω το κεφάλι μου στο κλουβί να του μιλάω και κάθεται πολλές φορές σ αυτή τη στάση, σα να λέει "νανούρισε με" :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ορίστε και ένα πρωινό βίντεο. Τον έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι να λιαστεί και έχει ιδιαίτερα κέφια :Happy:  Πάει-έρχεται, παίζει, που και που σφυρίζει. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πουλί που πήρα. Πραγματική μετάλλαξη :Happy:  Στο μεταξύ έχει μάθει τώρα την ώρα που βγαινει στο μπαλκόνι και μόλις ανασηκώσω το κλουβί, στήνεται μπροστά μπροστά όση ώρα τον μεταφέρω για να κοιτάει τα πάντα :Happy:  Στις αρχές έτρεμε μόλις τον κουνούσα.

----------


## mitsman

Τελειος τελειος....
για φιλακια ειναι... Να τον χαιρεσαι Αντρικο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τυχερός ο μικρός.Θα δεις τι λαμπερό φτέρωμα που θα κάνει αφού τον βγάζεις στον ήλιο. :Humming Bird A:

----------


## kaveiros

Ο ρίκος παιδιά εξελίσσεται σε μεγάλο ζηλιάρη. Έτσι και ακούσει από το μέσα δωμάτιο το νέο ringneck να σφυρίζει, τρελαίνεται!!! Το κράζει ασταμάτητα μέχρι να σταματήσει. Επίσης μόλις ακούει εμένα να μιλάω στο νέο πουλί, σφυρίζει και μόλις πηγαίνω στο δωμάτιο να τον καθησυχάσω...χορεύει επιδεικτικά πέρα δόθε. Σα να λέει "κοίτα εγώ πόσο καλύτερος είμαι..." χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## kaveiros

Τον μπελά μου έχω βρει (με την καλή έννοια το εννοώ) χαχαχαχα. Κλείνω όλες τις πόρτες πλέον για να ακούει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο το ένα ringneck το άλλο. Μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι δεν χωνεύονται καθόλου παρόλο που δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή. Όταν τραγουδάει ο κοκατίλος...δεν δείχνουν να ζηλεύουν, σφυρίζουν κι αυτά. Όταν όμως αρχίζει να κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία της η Αγγελική, η οποία έχει γίνει λαλίστατη, ο Ρίκος αναστατώνεται άσχημα. Αγριεύει, κράζει, πετιέται εδώ κι εκεί φοβισμένος σα να είναι η πρώτη μέρα που τον έχω σπίτι...Χτες είχα και θερμό επεισόδιο! Το απόγευμα την ώρα που του άλλαζα τροφές, η Αγγελική έδινε παράσταση συνομιλίας με τον εαυτό της (νομίζω ότι προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με τα κλαδιά ελιάς :Happy: ). Ο Ρίκος πετάχτηκε έξω απ το κλουβί, έκανε 2 στροφές στο δωμάτιο, προσγειώθηκε πάνω σε μια καρέκλα που είχα κάτι μπλούζες διπλωμένες, και άρχισε να δαγκώνει μανιωδώς. Μου τρύπησε μια μπλούζα και ηρέμησε μόνο όταν πήγα και έβγαλα την Αγγελική στο μπαλκόνι και δεν την άκουγε. Μετά από λίγη ώρα γύρισε μόνος του στο κλουβί (πρώτη φορά το κάνει αυτό), μπήκε μέσα και άρχισε να τεντώνει τα φτερά του σα να μη τρέχει τίποτα. Προχτές ήρθε μια φίλη μου σπίτι , τα άλλα 2 πουλιά της κάνανε χαρές, μόλις μπήκε στο δωμάτιο του Ρίκου, ήρθε άκρη άκρη στο κλουβί και έκανε όπως κάνουν τα άγρια σκυλιά αν πλησιάσει κανένας άγνωστος στο σπίτι. Τσίριζε σε πρωτοφανή ένταση και έτρεμε ολόκληρος, η κοπέλα έπιασε τα αυτιά της και βγήκε άρον άρον απ το δωμάτιο :Happy:  Νομίζω ότι περνάει μεγάλη κρίση ζήλιας και δε ξέρω τι να κάνω! Οι γνωστοί μου που έχουν δει πως κάνει μου κάνουν και πλάκα ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχώ για κλέφτες... τον αποκαλούν Ντόπερμαν :Happy:

----------


## demis

Μην ανυσηχεις.. Θα περασουν αυτα, οτα ντελειωσει η καραντινα να τους γνωρισεις σταδιακα μεσα απο τα κλουβια τους κ μετα να εχεις τα κλουβια στο ιδιο δωματιο μεχρι να συνηθισουν! Ζηλευει επειδη δεν εχει γνωρισει τον νεο παπαγαλο ακομη γι  αυτο, οταν τη γνωρισει κ δει οτι δεν ιεναι τοσο δεμενη μαζι σου πιστευω δε θα χει προβλημα.

----------


## kaveiros

Μακάρι Θεμιστοκλή, αν κρίνω από το πως συμπεριφέρεται στους άλλους ανθρώπους που πλησιάζουν το δωμάτιο πάντως... δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός γίνεται όλο και πιο φιλικός και παιχνιδιάρης μ εμένα και όλο και πιο νευρικός με οτιδήποτε άλλο ζωντανό αντιληφθεί στο σπίτι. Ίσως είναι και θέμα εφηβείας, διαβάζω ότι στη φάση ενηλικίωσης οι ρινγκνεκ μερικές φορές αγριεύουν και  με τον καιρό ηρεμούν ξανά. Έχει αρχίσει να μακραίνει και η ουρά του πίσω και να γίνεται απο την πάνω πλευρά σκούρο μπλε και από την κάτω ανοιχτό κίτρινο. Μεγαλώνει το καμάρι μου :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά θέλω τη γνώμη σας σε κάτι σημαντικό. Έχω κάνει άπειρες απόπειρες να πλησιάσω εκτός κλουβιού τον Ρίκο αλλά δεν. Το τελευταίο διάστημα σας είπα ήδη ότι έχει γίνει πολύ νευρικός και πιστεύω ότι φταίει το ότι ακούει τα άλλα πουλιά στα άλλα δωμάτια και ζηλεύει. Αν τον έχω ψυχολογήσει σωστά...δεν ζηλεύει απλώς. Ζηλεύει ΠΟΛΥ. Στα ξένα sites διαβάζω ότι η βασική περίοδος για να ηρεμήσει ένα ρινγκνεκ είναι έως τον 3ο μήνα της ζωής του. Μετά είναι πολύ δύσκολο, όχι βέβαια ακατόρθωτο. Επίσης λένε ότι οι ισχυρές προσωπικότητες που έχουν και το πείσμα τους είναι ο συχνότερος λόγος που αλλάζουν συχνά σπίτια. Φυσικά και δεν σκέφτομαι τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο που διάβασα ότι βοήθησε πολλούς να ημερέψουν ρινγκνεκ και όχι μόνο. Κόψιμο φτερών.Ήμουν τελείως αρνητικός σε τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο , εκτός απο περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν πολλοί σοβαροί λόγοι, όμως δε βλέπω άλλο τρόπο. Η μέθοδος απ ότι λένε είναι μετά το κόψιμο φτερών, να μένει το πουλί πολλές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού και έτσι υποχρεωτικά θα εξαρτηθεί από αυτόν που το φροντίζει για να κάνει τη βόλτα του κτλ. Ειδικά για τους ρινγκνεκ προτείνουν προοδευτικό κόψιμο φτερών. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις διάβασα, αρκεί να γίνει μια φορά για να ημερέψει το πουλί. Έχω αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιον να γνωρίζει να το κάνει εκτός αν βρω κάποιον πετσοπά που να ξέρει. Πιστεύετε ότι θα βοηθήσει αν το κάνω? Είναι ήδη σχεδόν ενός έτους και δε θέλω να μείνει μια ζωή νευρικός και απόμακρος.Φυσικά καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι και θέμα προσωπικότητας του πουλιού, αλλά τόσο καιρό που τον έχω πιστεύω ότι η προσωπικότητα του είναι μια χαρά, απλώς δεν εμπιστεύεται εύκολα λόγω της καταστασης που έζησε στο πετ σοπ που τον είχαν.

----------


## ananda

λοιπόν...
Η Κούλα ( Indian ringneck) η οποία έχει αλλάξει 3 ή 4 σπίτια και είναι 5 χρονών μια χαρά μιας εμπιστεύτηκε και μας άφησε ( εμένα και την οικογένειά μου) να την πλησιάσουμε
στην αρχή καθόταν πάνω στο κλουβί, στο τραπέζι ,στις καρέκλες
τώρα όμως, αν και δεν της πολύ αρέσει μάλλον να κάθεται πάνω μας, μας αφήνει και την χαϊδεύουμε χωρίς να δαγκώνει
δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά και δεν πρόκειται να της τα κόψω!

δώσε βρε Ανδρέα μου λίγο χρόνο στο Ρίκο
προσωπικά νομίζω ότι δεν τον έχεις και τόσο πολύ καιρό ώστε να μην υπάρχει και άλλη βελτίωση
σιγά-σιγά χτίζονται οι σχέσεις...πόσο μάλλον οι σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης!
αυτά από μένα!

----------


## Leonidas

γεια σου kaveiro, σωστα οσα βρηκες προς τα εξω αυτα τ πουλια ειναι δυσκολοι χαρακτηρες και πολυ ζηλιαρικα, θα σου πω κατι αντιστροφα, ενα αγριο ringneck για να το ημερεψεις πρεπει να το βγαλεις απο το κλουβι και μετα απο λιγο καιρο η αμεσως κοψιμο φτερων για την ασφαλεια του και οχι μονο,

ενα μωρο ringneck εστω και 5 6 9 μηνων αν το αφησεις στο κλουβι χανεις τα μπαλα τ χα γραψει κ καπου αλλου οτι πρεπει να βρισκεται εκτος κλουβιου (μιλαω παντα γι αυοτο το ειδος), 

γνωμη μου να μην αργεις αλλο να προχωρησεις σε αυτο..θα δεις πως θα ναι καλυτερα και θα τν εχεις συνεχεια μαζι σου μαζι με ολη την παρεα..

ananda εχεις δικιο απλα πιστευω πως αυτα τα πουλια ειναι στο χαρακτηρα τους να μην δεχονται δεσμα

ενα απλο παραδειγμα στην αθηνα κυκλοφορουν σμηνη ringneck ισως να εχουν μεταναστεψει αλλα σιγουρα ενα μερος απο αυτα ειναι πουλια που το εχουν σκασει και καταφεραν να επιβιωσουν,

κοκατιλ και αλλα ειδη δεν υπαρχουν να ειναι κυριαρχα της ζωης τους.

----------


## kaveiros

Aγγελική δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Δεν κατηγορώ αυτούς που το κάνουν καμία σχέση, απλά σ εμενα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος ασφάλειας, οι σίτες είναι ασφαλείς πιστεύω. Ακόμα και η Αγγελικούλα όταν πετάει και προσγειώνεται στη σίτα με τα μεγάλα νύχια της, ούτε σκίζεται η σίτα ούτε τπτ. Σε όλα τα παράθυρα έχω κουρτίνες κτλ, δεν χτυπούν επάνω , οπότε για θέμα ασφάλειας δεν θα χρησιμεύσει σε κάτι. Ο Ρικούλης δεν είναι μόνο ότι είναι ζηλιάρης και νευρικός, δεν διασκεδάζει πως να σας το εξηγήσω. Αν δει άλλο άνθρωπο στο σπίτι φωνάζει και αν τολμήσει κάποιος να μπει στο δωμάτιο, κρεμιέται σαν τη νυχτερίδα στο κλουβί και δαγκώνει τα κάγκελα. Το καλύτερο του είναι να κάθομαι δίπλα του, να του μιλάω και να χαλαρώνει. Όταν είμαστε μόνοι μας δε μπορείς να φανταστείς σε τι άγγελο μεταμορφώνεται. Μπορεί να μη θέλει χάδια αλλά μου δείχνει την συμπάθεια του με άλλους τρόπους, π.χ μόνο αν είμαι δίπλα του κοιμάται με το κεφάλι πίσω και το πόδι επάνω. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως όλα αυτά που πέρασε τον κάνουν να παραμείνει έτσι αντικοινωνικός. Επίσης κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να σας τονίσω το διάβασα σε ξένο φόρουμ δε ξέρω αν ισχύει...αυτός που το έγραψε έχει 3 african ringneck. Οι african λέει είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολοι στην εξημέρωση από τους indian, ζηλεύουν πολύ περισσότερο και γίνονται πιστοί όσο ένα σκυλί. Ο συγκεκριμένος για να ημερέψει τους δικούς του τους έκοψε από 1 φορά στον καθένα τα φτερά και ποτέ ξανά. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι αν περιμένω και δεν αλλάξει κάτι θα έχει μεγαλώσει και θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να κοπούν φτερά...Κι απ το κλουβί δε θέλει να βγει, για να βγει έξω πρέπει να γίνει κάτι συνταρακτικό...π.χ να αφήσω κεχρί στο ένα μέτρο οπότε για να το φάει πρέπει να βγει. Αφήνω την πορτα στο κλουβί ανοιχτή, κατεβαίνει και κάθεται μπροστά αν είμαι στο δωμάτιο, βγάζει το κεφάλι απ έξω....κοιτάει γύρω γύρω και ξαναγυρνάει στην πατήθρα του.

----------


## marlene

> πιστευω πως αυτα τα πουλια ειναι στο χαρακτηρα τους να μην δεχονται δεσμα






> ενα απλο παραδειγμα στην αθηνα κυκλοφορουν σμηνη ringneck....
> 
> κοκατιλ και αλλα ειδη δεν υπαρχουν να ειναι κυριαρχα της ζωης τους.



Αυτά, πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι γενικεύσεις άσχημες. 

Κοκατίλ που να είναι κυρίαρχα της ζωής τους? Ναι, φυσικά. Στην Αυστραλία που είναι και ο φυσικός τους βιότοπος, με το κλίμα και την τροφή που χρειάζονται για να επιβιώσουν. 
Οι άγριοι Ringneck έχουν τόσο μεγάλη διάδοση ανά τον πλανήτη (μία μικρή αποικία υπάρχει ακόμη και στο Λονδίνο) για 2 βασικούς λόγους: 1) επειδή αντέχουν στο κρύο και 2) επειδή βρίσκουν στις πόλεις κατάλληλη για αυτούς τροφή, πχ τους καρπούς από κωνοφόρα. *Για αυτούς τους λόγους, κι όχι επειδή αγαπούν την ελευθερία παραπάνω από οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλάσμα με φτερά, γεννημένο δηλαδή για να ζει και να πετά ελεύθερο.*
*Δεν υπάρχει πλάσμα που να έρχεται στον κόσμο και να μην είναι κυρίαρχο της ζωής του.* 
Το δώρο της ζωής του έχει δοθεί από τους γονείς του και προσπαθεί στη συνέχεια να επιβιώσει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί. Την "κυριαρχία" τους την στερούμε μονάχα εμείς, οι άνθρωποι, όταν συχνά αυθαίρετα παίρνουμε αποφάσεις για τη ζωή τους. 
Για το κόψιμο των φτερών δεν θα επεκταθώ εδώ, καθώς υπάρχει το ανάλογο θέμα. 
 Ανδρέα, με συγχωρείς για την παρέμβαση στο θέμα σου, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα...

Σχετικά με το Ρίκο... Ας το πάρουμε απλά και πρακτικά. 
Το να του κόψεις τα φτερά σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να τον βγάλεις από το κλουβί του με τη βία (το μόνο μέρος όπου έχει νιώσει μέχρι στιγμής ασφάλεια), να του καλύψεις το κεφάλι με μία πετσέτα για να μην τσιμπάει και ενώ το πουλάκι θα είναι σε κατάσταση σοκ από το φόβο, να του ανοίξεις την φτερούγα για να κόψεις τα φτερά. Ελπίζοντας πάντα ότι δεν θα κάνει κάποια απότομη κίνηση με αποτέλεσμα να τον τραυματίσεις με το ψαλίδι. Μιλάμε για άγριο πουλί, μην το ξεχνάμε, τα πράγματα στους ήρεμους παπαγάλους είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Και επίσης, όλα τα παραπάνω θα χρειαστεί μάλλον να γίνουν στον Ρίκο από εσένα, τον μόνο άνθρωπο που έχει μέχρι στιγμής εμπιστευτεί........... 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτό απλά θα σας πάει έτη φωτός πίσω. Το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα όταν προσπαθούμε να ηρεμήσουμε ένα άγριο πουλί είναι η εμπιστοσύνη. Και αυτή μονάχα να την κερδίσουμε μπορούμε όχι να την επιβάλλουμε... 
*Αντίθετα, νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ η επαφή του Ρίκο με τα άλλα πουλιά μόλις τελειώσει η περίοδος της καραντίνας....!!!*  :: 
Είναι ευτύχημα που το κοκατιλάκι σου είναι τόσο ήρεμο και από ότι φαίνεται σύντομα θα κάνετε χαδάκια και με την Αγγελική!  :Happy:  Νομίζω πως θα χαλαρώσει πολύ ευκολότερα ο Ρίκο μόλις δει τα άλλα πουλιά να κόβουν βόλτες ήρεμα στον ίδιο χώρο. Θα νιώσει πολύ ευκολότερα ότι είναι ασφαλές να βγει από το κλουβί του, *γιατί απλά βλέπει ότι είναι ωραία εκεί έξω..!!* 
Αν και με αυτήν την γαλάζια θεά, εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα βγει μόνο και μόνο για να τη φλερτάρει........  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leonidas

..γλυκια marlene αναφερθηκα και σε ringneck που το σκανε εδω και επιβιωνουν..ειναι διαφορετικο,
κανενα απο τα ringneck μου δεν καθοταν καθεται σε κλουβι κλειστο, συνεχεια τσιριζαν φτερουγιζαν και χαλαγαν το φτερωμα τους στη προσπαθεια τους να βγουν..αναφερομαι σε μικρα ringneck..

ειμαι της αποψης πως πρεπει να προχωρησει σε κοψιμο φτερων αν οχι ακομη τουλαχιστον να βγενει απο το κλουβι, και να εχει παρεα και τα υπολοιπα μικρα..

----------


## kaveiros

Σεβαστές όλες οι απόψεις, να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόψω φτερά μόνος μου, θα το έκανα αν το αποφάσιζα οριστικά με κάποιον που ξέρει να το κάνει όχι μόνος μου. Έχω όμως ένα νεότερο. Εστειλα χθες mail στον Αμερικάνο με τους 3 african ringneck και μου απάντησε να κάνω ένα πείραμα και να τον ενημερώσω. Να πλησιάσω στο κλουβί με τα χέρια πίσω και να κολλήσω τη μούρη μου στο κλουβί δίπλα στη θέση που κάθεται όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται. Το έκανα και έπαθα σοκ. Κανένα ίχνος φόβου, με κοιτούσε ήρεμα και δεν έκανε βήμα πίσω. Είχαμε απόσταση μερικών εκατοστών. Το είπα στον Αμερικάνο και μου είπε οτι ο Ρικος έχει φοβία χεριών, πράγμα που μπορεί να μην του περάσει και ποτέ αλλά υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να τον πλησιάσω και ακόμα και να συνηθίσει χάδια και να τα ζητάει. Κάλτσα στο χέρι!!! Να φοράω λέει στο ένα χέρι μια χοντρή κάλτσα, να παρατηρήσω κιόλας αν προτιμά συγκεκριμένο χρώμα και σε λίγο καιρό θα δω θεαματική διαφορά λέει! Θα αρχίσω να το κάνω απο σήμερα αυτό και αν εχει αποτέλεσμα θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## marlene

*Πλάκα μου κάνεις...... Με τα κοκατίλ μου είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο...!!! Όπου συμβαίνει να ξέρω και ακριβώς τι έκανε ο προηγούμενος "ιδιοκτήτης" τους για να προκαλέσει τόσο φόβο... (    )

Σε εμάς η απόσταση είναι μηδαμινή..! Το ράμφος και η μύτη μου στα κάγκελα σχεδόν ακουμπάνε...!!! Είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτικό το συναίσθημα...

Ανδρέα, θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις....!!!!*  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## ananda

παιδιά το ίδιο συμβαίνει ( που και που) και με το Σασάκι παρόλο που είναι ήρεμο 
τα χέρια δεν τα πολύ εκτιμάει!
τέλεια η ιδέα σου Ανδρέα να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του
θα κάνω το κόλπο της κάλτσας και εγώ με τον Τσουλούφι μου και τα λέμε!

----------


## kaveiros

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  :: Μη δοκιμάσετε ακόμα, αφήστε να σας πω αποτελέσματα και μετά. Τα δικά μου κατατρόμαξαν!  Σκέφτηκα να μη βάλω την κάλτσα στο χέρι κατευθείαν αλλά να αφήσω απο μια δίπλα στα κλουβιά του Ρίκου και της Αγγελικής να την συνηθίσουν πρώτα. Ο Ρίκος έπαθε κρίση πανικού, ούρλιαζε και χτυπιόταν. Η Αγγελική ήταν πάνω στο κλουβί της όταν πλησίασα και άφησα την κάλτσα,  και την βρήκα...στην κρεβατοκάμαρα...!Η κάλτσες που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν χοντρές αθλητικές χρώμα γκρι... Μήπως το πέρασαν για κανένα ερπετό? Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω με κάλτσα που να είναι ίδια με το χρώμα τους. Γαλάζια και λαχανί. Μάλλον θα πάω σε κατάστημα με παιδικά, λογικά θα έχουν τέτοια χρώματα και θα πάρω απο ένα ζευγάρι.

----------


## zack27

Γνωμη μου σιγα σιγα να προσπαθησεις να πλησιασεις το πουλι!!!!το καθε πουλι εχει διαφορετικο χαρακτηρα και ισως πολλες φορες χρειαζεται και διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση. Και το συγκεκριμενο πουλι αλλα και ολα τα αλλα , τα εχεις μικρο χρονικο διαστημα!!!
Δωσε τους χρονο και υπομονη!!! πρεπει να συνδυασουν τα χερια με καποιο ομορφο συναισθημα!!προσπαθησε να το ταιζεις με το χερι σιγα σιγα και ο χρονος θα δειξει!!!Δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι απαριατητο να κοβουμε τα φτερα στα πουλια αν δεν υπαρχει λογος!!! και αυτο με τη καλτσα συγχωρεστε με αλλα δε το καταλαβαινω... 
Αν ενα πουλι νιωσει ετοιμο θα το δειξει αλλα παντα υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να μην δεχτει χαδια!!!Επισης εφοσον ακουει και τα αλλα ειναι λογικο να αποσπαται η προσοχη του ...

----------


## kaveiros

Ζαχαρία αυτό με την κάλτσα αποσκοπεί στο να κρύψει το χέρι γιατί το χέρι ίσως θυμίζει τη ζωή στο πετ σοπ. Με το δικό μας ανθρώπινο μυαλό ακούγεται κάπως λογικό, δεν είναι δύσκολο να δουμε πως θα το δουν και τα πουλιά. Για το κόψιμο φτερών εχω εξηγήσει αναλυτικά γιατί υπήρξε αυτή η σκέψη, δεν είναι θέμα βιασύνης και δεν αφορά τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μου, μόνο τον Ρίκο αφορούσε.

----------


## zack27

Συγνωμη αλλα στο δικο μου μυαλο δεν ακουγεται λογικο!!!!βεβαια ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του!!!!
απλα σου ειπα να δωσεις χρονο σε ολα τα πουλια σου να προσαρμοστουν καλα!!!
καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Mια δοκιμή θα την κάνω δεν έχω να χάσω κάτι με το να δοκιμάσω αυτό που είπε ο αμερικάνος για την κάλτσα. για το θέμα του χρόνου τι σχέση έχουν τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά? δεν έχω καμιά ανησυχία ή βιασύνη για την αγγελική και τον ηρακλή. ο ηρακλής είναι ως χαρακτήρας ήμερος δε χρειάστηκε να κάνω κάτι, σε 2 ώρες απ την ώρα που τον πήρα τον εβγαλα έξω και έκατσε πάνω μου,  και η αγγελική είναι μονίμως χαρούμενη, παίζει και σφυρίζει. ανησυχώ συγκεκριμένα για τον ρίκο, δε ξέρω αν έδωσα λάθος εντύπωση...ούτε τα κυνηγάω με το ζόρι να τα χαϊδέψω ούτε έχω τέτοιο βίτσιο, απλώς όταν βλέπω όλα τα υπόλοιπα να χαίρονται, στεναχωριέμαι που ο ρίκος είναι τόσο αντικοινωνικός και αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τώρα που είναι ακόμα μικρός για να γίνει η ζωή του πιο χαρούμενη, θα το κάνω. έτσι το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Προσπαθείς να καλύψεις το χέρι και του δημιουργείς νέα φοβία με τη κάλτσα.Αν φοράς συνέχεια την κάλτσα οκ αλλά.....
Άσε τον Ρικάκο ήσυχο και μόνο από έξω δίνε του κανα σποράκι και θα συνηθίσει.Αντρέα έχω την αίσθηση ότι είσαι συνεχώς από πάνω τους και δεν τα αφήνεις να αναπνεύσουν.Συγνώμη για το ύφος αν φαίνεται νευριασμένο αλλά δεν είναι.Βάζε τροφές σε όλα τα πουλάκια και μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου για λίγο καιρό.Ξέρω πόσο τα αγαπάς και πόσο νοιάζεσαι μας το έχεις αποδείξει.Ο σεβασμός μας στην διάθεσή τους να συμμετέχουν η όχι σε αυτό που εμείς θέλουμε θα γίνει η γέφυρα για να τα πλησιάσεις κάποια στιγμή

----------


## marlene

*Αντρέα, κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο..! Ζάχο μου, άλλο κεφάλαιο το κόψιμο των φτερών και άλλο πράγμα το κόλπο με την κάλτσα.... Αν αυτό που φοβάται ο Ρίκο είναι τα δάχτυλα, τότε ναι, το κολπάκι έχει πιθανότητες... Αν από την άλλη, ο Ρίκο φοβάται γενικότερα τα χέρια μάλλον δεν θα βοηθήσει... Ανδρέα, σχετικά με την αντίδραση των πουλιών.. μήπως οι κάλτσες τους θύμισαν πετσέτα και αγριεύτηκαν...??? Μπορεί έτσι να τους έπιαναν με τη βία στο petshop...

Πάντως με το αρσενικό μου κοκατίλ, τον Ginko, αυτό που έχει βοηθήσει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι η εκπαίδευση με κλίκερ... Μιλάμε για ένα πουλάκι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ φοβισμένο και νευρικό... Ωστόσο, φαίνεται πολύ πιο γενναίος από τότε που αρχίσαμε το clicker training... Κάνε μία αναζήτηση στο youtube νομίζω θα βοηθήσει..! 


... Μόλις είδα το ποστ του Κωνσταντίνου.. Ισχύει το ότι το κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του χρόνο.... 

Ανδρέα, ξέρεις σε θαυμάζω γιατί ΔΕΝ κάνεις ένα λάθος που έκανα εγώ. 
Είσαι πολύ ενεργητικός στο ζήτημα της εξοικείωσης των πουλιών μαζί σου, δεν φοβάσαι να δοκιμάσεις πράγματα και να δουλέψεις μαζί τους.
Στο ζήτημα του Ρίκο όμως, ίσως απλά να χρειάζεται να αφήσεις να θεραπεύσει κάποια πράγματα ο Χρόνος... Κι αυτό δεν το γράφω για να σου πω "κάνε υπομονή" ή "άκου κ σεβάσου τις ανάγκες του Ρίκο" , γιατί πολύ απλά είμαι βέβαιη ότι το κάνεις. Το γράφω μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχω την αίσθηση του τι σημαίνει να συνυπάρχεις με ένα πουλάκι τραυματισμένο από Φόβο. ...Πόσο μάλλον όταν βλέπεις άμεσα κ τη διαφορά με τα άλλα πουλιά.... Η μικρή προσωπική μου εμπειρία μου έμαθε πως τόσο βαθιές πληγές γλυκαίνουν σιγά σιγά... Κι όσο καλή κι αν είναι η δική μας πρόθεση, πάντα θα μαθαίνουν καλύτερα από τα πλάσματα του δικού τους είδους... Μην αγχώνεσαι που ο Ρίκο δεν "ανοίγεται" το ίδιο γρήγορα με τα άλλα. Να δεις που η παρεούλα τους σύντομα θα τον κάνει να ξεθαρρέψει! 
Καλή συνέχεια και στους 2..!!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Κωνσταντίνε ειδικά για τα άλλα δυο δεν ισχύει καθόλου αυτό που πιστεύεις :Happy:  Ίσα ίσα έχω πολλές τύψεις γιατί δεν περνάω πολύ ώρα μαζί τους, ζήτημα να είμαι κοντά τους μισή ώρα τη μέρα σαν παρέα και κάνα τεταρτάκι το πρωί για το καθάρισμα κτλ. Τον Ρίκο τον έχω δίπλα στον υπολογιστή που δουλεύω. Όταν έφυγαν οι κονούρες και πριν πάρω το κοκατιλ, είχα δωμάτιο ελεύθερο και τον πήγα εκεί. Έκραζε ασταμάτητα μέχρι να με δει. Στο κλουβί του μέσα δεν βάζω χέρι αν δεν είναι για τροφή και η μόνη προσπάθεια που εχω κάνει να το ακουμπήσω ήταν ΜΙΑ φορά όταν βγήκε έξω πέταξε και τρόμαξε και έσκυψα για να του δώσω το χέρι μου μπας και ανέβει. Το ότι σας γράφω συχνά τις "ιστορίες" τους δε σημαίνει ότι κάθομαι όλη τη μέρα και τα παρακολουθώ, απλώς μου κάνουν εντύπωση και μοιράζομαι τις εντυπώσεις μου. Επίσης νομίζω σας το είχα αναφέρει ξανά, δουλεύω σε υπολογιστή και το διάλειμμα μου είναι το φόρουμ...έχω συνήθως το tab στον browser ανοιχτό και μόλις ζαλιστώ με τη δουλειά, ξεσκάω εδώ. Σου το λέω λοιπόν με καθόλου ύφος απλώς αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να στο πω, η αίσθηση σου δεν ισχύει ούτε στο ελάχιστο για τα άλλα 2 πουλιά. Για τον Ρίκο, όσο υπερβολικό κι αν σας ακούγεται...όσο περίεργο κι αν σας φαίνεται... έτσι είναι η κατάσταση. Από την αρχή πριν καν τον πάρω όταν τον εβλεπα στο κολαστηριο που τον ειχαν ηξερα οτι παιρνω ενα πολυ προβληματικο σε ψυχολογια πουλι. Όταν αυτό το πουλί αργήσεις μισή ώρα το πρωί να το καλημερίσεις και φωνάζει λες και το εγκατέλειψες...πες μου εσύ δεν θα "ψαχνόσουν" κάπως παραπάνω? Απο την στιγμή που τον ανέλαβα θεωρώ οτι είναι υποχρέωση μου να κάνω ότι πρέπει και το ξαναλέω, τώρα που είναι μικρός. Υπάρχουν ειδικά sites για ringneck, τα οποία έχω ξεσκονίσει, η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα δεν είναι ούτε budgie, ούτε κοκατίλ, ούτε κονούρα, ούτε lovebird, ούτε ζακό. Είναι η ράτσα που τουλάχιστον όπως λένε αυτοί που ασχολούνται χρόνια μαζί τους, χρειάζονται πολύ παραπάνω προσπάθεια, ειδικά αν δεν έχουν ταϊστεί στο χέρι. 
Τώρα σχετικά με την κάλτσα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά γιατί σας φαίνεται τόσο περίεργο. Ένα μικρό παιδάκι που δε τρώει π.χ όσπρια, δε το αφήνεις απλώς στην ησυχία του περιμένοντας να αποφασίσει μόνο του να φάει όταν μεγαλώσει. Προσπαθείς με έξυπνους τρόπους να κάνεις τα φασόλια ελκυστικά. Ούτε φυσικά του δένεις ένα πιάτο με φασόλια στο λαιμό. Η κάλτσα είναι ένα τρικ που μπορεί να τον κάνει (ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ) να δεχτεί πιο εύκολα την εικόνα του χεριού που φοβάται. 
Και τέλος θα ήθελα να πω ότι θεωρώ όλες τις απόψεις δεκτές, ο καθένας έχει τους τρόπους του σε άλλους δουλεύουν σε άλλους όχι. Θεωρώ όμως πολύ επικίνδυνο και άδικο να σχηματίζουμε γενικευμένες γνώμες για το τι κάνει ο καθένας σπίτι του, μέσα από μερικά ποστ σε φόρουμ.

Marlene για το κλικερ εχω δει πολλα βίντεο, είναι πολύ καλό αλλά απαιτεί πρώτα να υπάρχει μια κάποια εξοικίωση και να βγαίνει και απ το κλουβί. Ακόμα δεν είμαστε εκεί :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα συγνώμη αν αισθάνεσαι ότι σε κατσαδιάζω.Φυσικά και καλά κάνεις και το ψάχνεις το θέμα και έτσι πρέπει.Μακάρι να το κάνουμε όλοι.Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβα καλά εγώ.Το θέμα σταματά εδώ και πάλι σου ζητώ συγνώμη.Μου αρέσει που ανοίγεις πολλά θέματα.Έτσι μαθαίνουμε όλοι. :winky:  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι όχι καμία σχέση δεν ένιωσα κατσάδιασμα, ένιωσα απλά ότι δεν έγινε κατανοητό αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου και ίσως είναι και λογικό, γράφω πολλά γιατί για μένα αυτό είναι "ξεκούραση" απ τη δουλειά. Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να διαβάζετε ότι γράφω απλά να το ξεκαθαρίσω αυτό ότι δεν κάθομαι όλη μέρα πάνω απ τα κλουβιά, κάθομαι όλη μέρα πάνω απ τον υπολογιστή και δουλεύω απ το σπίτι, έτσι είναι η δουλειά μου. Για οτιδήποτε άλλο κριτικάρετε κιολας αν θελετε, δε με απασχολει, όλες οι γνωμες κατανοητες, και μόλις αδειάζω το μυαλό μου, τα φιλτράρω όλα. Ομως ειδικά για τον Ρικο, επιτρέψτε μου να ανησυχώ παραπάνω. Δεν ήσασταν παρόντες να δειτε την κατασταση του και δεν ειστε παρόντες να δειτε πως αντιδραει με αλλα ατομα σε αποσταση μετρων. Αυτα δυστυχως στον γραπτο λογο δε μεταφερονται... με αποτελεσμα να φαινομαι ισως υπερβολικος. Τέσπα, το θεμα ληγει, τωρα πρεπει να κλεισω το pc γιατι εχουν πρηστει τα ματια μου :Happy:  Παω για καφε. 
Κωσταντίνε άσχετο, αλλαξα προσφατα email, το εκανα επιβεβαιωση στο φορουμ το καινουργιο, αλλα απο τότε δε μου ερχονται ενημερωσεις για νεα μηνυματα σε αυτα που κανω συνδρομη. Αν μπορεσεις καποια στιγμη τσεκαρε το λιγο. Thnx.

----------


## kaveiros

Ουπς σορρυ, νόμιζα ότι ο Κωσταντίνος είναι και στην ομάδα διαχείρισης :Happy: .

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiros ειχα ενα ringneck απο μωρο..στην αρχη του ειχα παρει σταντ..οι γονεις μου ηθελαν να του παρω κλουβι..γιατι οταν φευγαμε να υπαρχει ασφαλεια..το πουλι δεν καθοταν..χτηπιοταν..χαλαγε ολο το φτερωμα του..το αφησα στο σταντ..

μεσα στο σπιτι με ολη τη σημασια της λεξεως συμπαθουσε μονο εμενα..οταν εβλεπε την μητερα μου στ πορτα και μονο τσιριζε..ειχε δεθει πολυ μαζι μου..με τον πατερα μου ετσι και ετσι..ενας παπαγαλος που μεγαλωνει απο μωρο σε ανθρωπινα χερια θελει να παραμεινει για ολη του την ζωη σε αυτα επανω..να μην ειναι σε κλουβι..

αυτα που εχω τωρα οταν παω να βγω απο το δωματιο τρελενονται αρχιζουν να τσιριζουν θελουν να πεταξουν πανω μου για να μην φυγω..

εχεις τον ρικο που δεν τον μεγαλωσες απο μωρο αλλα ακομη εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες να τον κανεις αρνακι..ασε του το κλουβι ανοιχτο βγαλε τροφη και νερο απανω και βαλτου και νεα παιχνιδια και δεν υπραχει περιπτωση να μην βγει ας τον και το βραδυ να κοιμηθει εξω την πορτα μην την κλεισεις, τα φτερα για να μην ξανα αναφερετε το θεμα αυτο προς το παρον κοψτα μονο οταν εκει που θα καθεται εξω στο κλουβι και μπορεις αναπασα στιγμη να τον περνεις στο χερι σου τοτε θα μπορεις να τα κοψεις αν το κρινεισ απαραιτητο..

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα ο κύριος Ρίκος αποφάσισε να με ξυπνήσει απ το χάραμα :Happy:  Επειδή δεν δουλεύω αυτές τις μέρες, δε με βλέπει πρωί πρωί και τον πιάνει το πείσμα του :Happy: . Σφύριζε με έναν ήχο σαν κάλεσμα...ο οποίος μοιάζει σα να πέφτει βόμβα...Έκανα καφέ, έκατσα στον υπολογιστή αλλά ακόμα είμαι με το ένα μάτι κλειστό δεν του μίλησα και τι λέτε κάνει? Μου πετάει το νερό του. Λούτσα μ έκανε ο εγωίσταρος. Δεύτερη φορά μου το κάνει αυτό. :Sick0019:

----------


## ananda

γιατί δεν τον έβρεχες και συ βρε να είσαστε πάτσι..!.χαχαχαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Αχαχαχαχα. Πόσο να τον βρέξω ακόμα? Το μόνο πράγμα που συμπαθεί ο κατσούφης μου είναι το νερό. Πλατσουρίζει 2 φορές τη μέρα, μερικές φορές όταν καθαρίζω το κλουβί και κρατάω το ψεκαστήρι έρχεται μπροστά ανοίγει τα φτερά και περιμένει, και επίσης τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τη μέρα παίζει με το νερό, βάζει το ράμφος του μέσα και πιτσιλάει γύρω γύρω (ξεχωριστά απ τα μπάνια του αυτό). Η Αγγελική πάλι εντελώς το αντίθετο. Έτσι και δει ψεκαστήρι ή ταπεράκι με νερό, δε πλησιάζει...μια φορά δοκίμασα να την ψεκάσω και αντέδρασε όπως οι γάτες...!

----------


## marlene

*χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεεχεχεχεχχ  ε........................... Κουράγιο, Ανδρέα, κουράγιο.........      

μα δεν είναι υπέροχο όμως που σε θέλει κοντά του...??? Όταν γνωριστούν με την Αγγελικούλα, αυτό λογικά θα υποχωρήσει λίγο. 
Όχι ότι δεν θα σε αναζητά πια, απλά... θα μπορείς να πιεις έναν καφέ σαν άνθρωπος...!!!* :Jumping0011:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaveiros

Εχω να σας ενημερωσω μερες για τον κατσουφη μου :Happy:  Καταρχας απ τη μερα που πηρε την Αγγελικη ο κολλητος μου και δε την ακουει...ειναι σε τρελα κεφια. Μιλαμε τρελη ζηλεια. Ευτυχως τις κονουρες οταν τις ακουει δε δινει σημασια. Στο ψητο τωρα...εδω και 3 μερες τον εχω εξω :Happy:  Πεταει καθε μερα, κουραζεται ευκολα αλλα του αρεσει. Τρελαινεται να κρεμιεται αναποδα σαν νυχτεριδα απ τα κουρτινοξυλα εχει πολυ γελιο. Δειχνει πιο χαρουμενος απο ποτε και με αφηνει να πλησιαζω το προσωπο μου σε αποσταση λιγων εκατοστων απ το δικο του :Happy:   Και το πιο αστειο απ ολα...λατρευει να βλεπει τηλεοραση!!!! Μολις την ανοιγω παει και καθεται σε ενα επιπλο απεναντι και κοιταει. Στο θεμα του εξω ο Λεωνιδας ειχε απολυτο δικιο. Μολις συνηθισε να ειναι εξω εχει γινει τρομερα πιο ηρεμος και πιο χαρουμενος.

----------


## zack27

Mπραβο ολα μια χαρουλα θα πανε!!!!

----------


## marlene

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από kaveiros


 Μόλις συνηθισε να ειναι εξω εχει γινει τρομερα πιο ηρεμος και πιο χαρουμενος.


Ανδρέα, θες να μας δώσεις λίγες παραπάνω πληροφορίες για αυτό το κομμάτι..?? 
Εδώ κ μία εβδομάδα αφήνω την θηλυκιά μου να βγαίνει εκτός κλουβιού σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες.. Τρομάζει πολύ πολύ εύκολα εκτός κλουβιού κ μένει ακίνητη στο ίδιο σημείο για ώρες, συνήθως στο πάτωμα... Σε κάθε προσπάθεια να τη μεταφέρω έστω λίγο πιο ψηλά (στο δωμάτιο υπάρχουν 2 κρεμαστά σταντ) πετάει αλαφιασμένη κ χτυπά άσχημα σε τοίχους...  Να σημειώσω ότι το δωμάτιο της είναι γνωστό. 

Ο Ρίκο πώς αντέδρασε όταν πρωτοβγήκε..? Δυσκολεύτηκες κάπου κ αν ναι πώς το ξεπέρασες?*

----------


## kaveiros

Ο Ρίκος τις πρώτες φορές που βγήκε έτσι έκανε ακριβώς...δεν ήξερε να πετάει και καλά. Από τη μέρα που πήρα πίσω τις κονούρες, έδωσα την γαλάζια ρίνγκνεκ και τον μετέφερα σ εκείνο τον χώρο, στο σαλόνι. Την πρώτη μέρα άφησα την πορτα του κλουβιού ανοιχτή, βγήκε μετά απο ώρες και το βράδυ δε τον πίεσα να μπει μέσα, τον άφησα να κάνει ότι θέλει. Μόλις σκοτείνιασε όμως φοβήθηκε και άρχισε να κράζει, δεν έβλεπε που βρίσκεται για να κοιμηθεί. Τον έπιασα με πετσέτα και τον έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβί. Την άλλη μέρα βγήκε ξανά και μόλις σουρούπωσε βρήκε μόνος του που θέλει να κοιμηθεί. Βάζω πλέον και το φαγητό και νερό απ έξω απ το κλουβι. Δεν κυκλοφορεί ιδιαίτερα, κάνει 2-3 πτήσεις κάθε μέρα (τουλάχιστες τόσες βλέπω). Είναι όμως πολύ πιο ζωηρός, σφυρίζει χαρούμενα και αρχισε να μην φοβάται και τους επισκέπτες, εδώ και 2 μέρες αν έρθει κάποιος σπίτι δεν κράζει! Εσυ πως την ξαναβάζεις μέσα? Κάθεται στο χέρι η την κυνηγάς? Επίσης τσέκαρε μήπως υπάρχει κάτι στο χώρο που μπορεί να την τρομάζει, η εκεί που κάθεται βάλε κάπου κοντά το κλουβί με λίγη τροφή και νερό έξω, ίσως έτσι νιώσει περισσότερη ασφάλεια... Α επίσης να σου πω ότι όταν προσγειονώταν στο πάτωμα και πήγαινα να τον πάρω τρόμαζε πιο πολύ. Τον άφησα 2 φόρες να μεινει κάτω ήμουν σε απόσταση και ξαναπέταξε μονος του στο κλουβί του επάνω...
Σας βάζω και φωτό σημερινή...αν πλησίαζα άλλη φορά τόσο κοντά του του με το κινητό, θα εκραζε ένα μισάωρο μετά. Κιχ δε κάνει πλέον!!!

----------


## Leonidas

εισαι αλανι.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ε δεν έκανα και τίποτα Λεωνίδα. Έκανα αυτό που μου πρότεινες...τον άφησα έξω απ το κλουβί τίποτα άλλο. Φαίνεται μεν πολύ καλύτερα αλλά τις φοβίες του ακόμα τις έχει έντονες...Φοβάται οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται κοντά του βασικά. Π.χ την ηλεκτρική σκούπα όταν σκουπίζω...την κάνει κέφι!!! Την κοιτάει με περιέργεια, σφυρίζει και πηγαινοέρχεται πάνω στην πατήθρα. Παρατήρησα και κάτι ακόμα...έχουμε θεματάκι με τα χρώματα, όταν φοράω μπλούζα με χρώματα π.χ μια ριγέ που φορούσα χθες ...έκανε βήματα πίσω ακόμα κι όταν πήγα να αλλάξω νερό. Σήμερα έκανα πείραμα...πλησίασα με την ριγέ έκανε πίσω. Πήγα έβαλα άσπρη μπλούζα...καθόταν ηρεμότατος μέχρι που όση ώρα άλλαζα τροφή ακούμπησε μόνος του στο χέρι μου (καταλάθος βέβαια) και δεν ταράχτηκε καθόλου. Πάντως στους 2μιση μήνες που τον πήρα απ την αθλιότητα που τον είχαν, έχουμε κάνει πρόοδο, αυτό είναι γεγονός. Και μόνο που πλέον τον ακούω να σφυρίζει μου δίνει ικανοποίηση. Χθες ήρθε μια φίλη μου, είχε να ρθει καιρό και δεν τον γνώρισε νόμιζε ότι είναι άλλος παπαγάλος...πόση ώρα προσπαθούσα να την πείσω. Τον θυμόταν ως πουλί-αγαλμα που την κοιτούσε με στραβό ύφος και την έκραζε...Στο μεταξύ έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει πιο έντονα χρώματα, η ουρά του έχει μακρύνει πάρα πολύ, μεγαλώνει το κουκλάκι μου :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ανακαλυψαμε νεα αγαπημενη λιχουδια. Μπανανα δεν ετρωγε και απο χτες την τσακιζει αρκει να ειναι ωριμη πολυ σαν κρεμα! Μεχρι και το κεχρι αφηνει για την μπανανα!

----------


## marlene

*χοχοχοχ..! Τέλειο!!!*

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro...εμπλεξες με ringneck..ειναι ευχη και καταρα..να το θυμασαι.. :Happy: ..μπορουν ανετα να σε τρελανουν με τα καμωματα τους και με τις ιδιοτροπιες τους..σου ευχομαι τα καλυτα..και οπως σου εχω πει δεν σe φοβαμαι.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Α μη νομίζεις βλέπω τις κονούρες...και καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς :Happy:  Ο Ρίκος μπορεί να μην είναι ήμερος αλλά είναι πολύ ήσυχος χαρακτήρας. Οι κονούρες είναι διαβολάκια :Cool0037:

----------


## kaveiros

Βαρεσαμε συναγερμους σημερα. Εβγαλα τις κονουρες απ το κλουβι αλλα δεν ειχα κλεισει καλα την πορτα και μου εμφανιστηκε το ενα στον διαδρομο...μολις το ειδε ο ρικος τρελαθηκε ουρλιαζε αρχισε να πεταει σαν τρελος και πηγε στο μπανιο. Εβαλα την κονουρα μεσα και πηγα να ηρεμησω τον Ρικο ...ηρεμησε αλλα επρεπε να τον παρω απ το μπανιο...υπαρχουν καθαριστικα, καθρεφτης κτλ και φοβηθηκα. Δοκιμασα μπας και ανεβει στο χερι αλλα τπτ ...κατεληξα κλασσικα στην πετσετα...μονο που αυτη τη φορα ειπα να δοκιμασω το αμερικανικο συστημα. Στην αρχη δε τον αφησα να βλεπει ...τον κρατησα ετσι μεχρι να μην νιωθω την καρδουλα του να χτυπα γρηγορα. Στη συνεχεια ανοιξα ελαχιστα την πετσετα , του μιλουσα και αρχισα να τον χαϊδευω στο λαιμο. Πηγε να με δαγκωσει αλλα δε τραβηχτηκα, σταματησε και αρχισε να κανει αυτο το περιεργο στα ματια που κανουν οι ringneck... Ελιωσε κανονικα. Τον εφερα ετσι κοντα στο κλουβι , ανοιξα την πετσετα, πεταξε ηρεμα στο κλουβι, εφαγε και τωρα κοιμαται στο ενα ποδι. Ακομα μια φορα καταληγω στο οτι το αγριμακι μου κρυβει ενα υπεροχο πλασμα μεσα του...αλλα δυστυχως η τραυματικη εμπειρια του πετ σοπ τον κανει να παθαινει υστερια μολις τον πλησιαζει χερι.  Εξακολουθω να αισιοδοξω παντως :Happy:   Oταν σκεφτομαι πως ηταν 2 μηνες πριν και το συγκρινω με το τωρα...νιωθω οτι το να τον παρω απο κει που ηταν, ηταν η πιο σωστη βιαστικη αποφαση που εχω παρει ποτε :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Χαχαχαχαχαχα
Είναι λίγο φοβούλης ε?

----------


## kaveiros

Πολύ όχι λίγο :Happy:  Κατάλειπα της ζωής του πετ σοπ...

----------


## kaveiros

Αν δε θυμάστε πως ήταν το φοβιτσιάρικο μου, δείτε στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος την φωτογραφία του την μέρα που τον έφερα απο το πετ σοπ. Δείτε και πως είναι σήμερα. Μ αρέσει που ανησυχούσα που δεν έβγαινε απ το κλουβί...Πλέον δε μπαίνει μέσα. Το αγαπημένο του "πόστο" είναι αυτο :Happy:

----------


## mayri

Καλέ τεράστιος έγινε, τι ουρά είναι αυτή, αναβολικά του δίνεις;
Πτου πτου μην τον ματιάξω, να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## kaveiros

Είναι η ράτσα τέτοια :Happy:  Οι african ringneck έχουν μικρότερο σώμα και μεγαλύτερη ουρά από τους indian. Η ουρά του όταν πετάει ανοίγει σαν βεντάλια γίνεται πραγματικά τεράστια, όταν πετάει πάνω απ το κεφάλι μου, σκοτεινιάζει ο τόπος γύρω γύρω :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Κούκλος έχει γίνει !!!!!
Το φτέρωμα του ακτινοβολεί Υγεία !!!!! :Happy0062: 

Να τον χαίρεσαι Ανδρέα ,αλλά μόνο 1 φώτο  :Fighting0092:

----------


## marlene

*Απλά υπέροχοςςς.......* *!!!*

----------


## Leonidas

τωρα πλεον πετας σιγουρα στο παραδεισο μαζι του... :Happy: ...σε χερομαι.... :Happy:

----------


## zack27

εχει γινει πανεμορφος μπραβο σας!!!! θελουμε κι αλλες φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

τι τους κανεις βρε αντρεα και τα πουλια γινονται τοσα ομορφα μαζι σου??
τι αντρακλας ειναι αυτος?

----------


## kaveiros

χαχαχαχα Μαρια τον συγκεκριμενο τιποτα. Δε θελει πολλα πολλα άλλωστε. Του μιλάω οσο μπορω, τον αφηνω στην ησυχια του να ασχολειται με οτι του κανει κεφι και αφου δε του αρεσε καμια απ τις παρεες που του συστησα...τον εχω εργένη :Happy:  Μαλλον ετσι νιωθει καλα γι αυτό ομορφαίνει χεχεχε.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κουκλος εχει γίνει!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας πάνω στο θέμα του "εξω απ το κλουβί". Ο Ρικος απο τότε που βγήκε, βγήκε για τα καλά, δε μπαίνει μέσα στο κλουβί ακόμα κι αν βάλω τις τροφές μέσα. Δεν απομακρύνεται όμως κιόλας. Παίζει πάνω η γύρω στο κλουβί του, κοιμάται πάνω, του έχω παιχνίδια, κλαδί κτλ και του αρέσει. Η διαδρομή του είναι μέχρι την μπαλκονόπορτα και πίσω, 1 μήνα + που είναι έξω δεν έχει πειράξει το παραμικρό, δε πλησιάζει άλλους χώρους και κάνει τα κουτσουλάκια του μόνο δίπλα στο κλουβί του. Μπορώ να πω ότι είναι το πιο "κόσμιο" και "νοικοκυρεμένο" πουλί μου. Θα μου πείτε τώρα που είναι το πρόβλημα :Happy:  Μου έβαλε ο κολλητός μου ιδέες. Αν τύχει και λείψω π.χ πως θα τον ξανακλείσω μέσα? Επίσης δεν γίνεται πλέον να τον βγάζω στον ήλιο στο μπαλκόνι. Εκεί που κάθεται χτυπάει ο ήλιος για 1-2 ώρες καθε μέρα και του αρέσει, λιάζεται, αλλά το φως μεσα απ το παραθυρο δε κανει την ίδια δουλειά στην υγεία του πουλιού απ ότι διαβάζω :sad: . Απ τη μια νιώθω ότι έχω κάνει γκάφα που τον άφησα να μένει μόνιμα έξω, απ την άλλη είναι τόσο χαρουμενος, είναι σαν άλλο πουλί...

----------


## Leonidas

αντρικο με στεναχωραει που λες πως εχεις κανει γκαφα...

με διαφορες λιχουδιες ισως να καταφερεις να τον πεισεις να μπει μεσα αν και το πιο πιθανο μετα να μην θελει και να χαλαει το φτερωμα του στη προσπαθεια του να βγει...

μια λυση θα ηταν να εχεις σιτα στο παραθυρο..

αν θελεις να βγαινει εξω στο μπαλκονι μετα πας στο κοψιμο φτερων..αν θες να το αφηνεις μονο του να λειπεις απο το σπιτι ή εξω στο μπαλκονι υπαρχει η αλυσιδα ή το χαρμλες..

**(οι τελευταιες φωτο που ειδες στο μπαλκονι μου εδειξες οτι σαρεσαν..ειχαν κομενα φτερα και αλυσιδα...)

----------


## zack27

Για μενα καλο ειναι να τον μαθεις να καθεται στο κλουβι του!!! προσπαθησε το σιγα σιγα και πιστευω δε θα εχεις προβλημα !!!

Για τη αλυσιδα δε το συζητητω...οχι !!!!!!

----------


## ananda

συμφωνώ με τον Ζάχο....
το κλουβί είναι η ασφάλεια του πουλιού...το σπίτι του , όχι το δωμάτιο!
όπως τα κατάφερες μέχρι τώρα Ανδρέα θα καταφέρεις και αυτό ...σιγά σιγά 
εξάλου είσαι εφευρετικός  :Happy: ...κάτι θα σκεφτείς 
επίσης για την αλύσίδα που προτείνει ο Λεωνίδας δεν συμφωνώ
υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα τραυματισμού

----------


## kaveiros

Για αλυσίδα δε το σκέφτομαι είναι αλλωστε μεγάλος για να συνηθίσει πλέον κάτι τέτοιο. Το κακό με το κλουβί του είναι ότι δεν ανοίγει απο πάνω η πόρτα του είναι χαμηλά, δε πλησιάζει καθόλου σ εκείνο το σημείο. Μάλλον κάποια στιγμή θα μεταφέρω το κλουβί του στη θεία μου για να μπουν μέσα τα αλλα 2 κοκατιλ που εχω εκεί και θα δω να παρω στον Ρικο ενα κλουβι να ανοιγει απο πανω για να μαθει να τρωει και να καθεται εστω λιγο μεσα σιγα σιγα. Ετσι θα μπορω και σε απευθείας ηλιο να τον βγαζω και αν χρειαστει να λειψω να ειναι μεσα.

----------


## marlene

*Σωστός, αλλά μωρέ δεν είναι κ απίθανο να του κάνεις δελεαστικό ένα σημείο ακόμη κι αν δεν του έχει κάνει κλικ μέχρι τώρα..! 

Μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής... Στερέωσε δίπλα από την πόρτα ένα καλαθάκι ή ένα μπολ με διάφορα "καλούδια" μέσα.. Καλαμάκια, πλαστικά παιχνίδια, τσαλακωμένα χαρτιά κτλ.. Ίσως ακόμα κ κανένα αγαπημένο παιχνίδι!*

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα γκάφα εννοώ ότι τον άφησα συνειδητά μόνιμα έξω, αυτό πιστεύω ήταν σφάλμα μου. Απ την στιγμή που άρχισε να παίζει και να χαίρεται έξω απ το κλουβί, έπρεπε να αφήνω τα φαγητά του μέσα. Εγω απ τη χαρά μου που τον είδα επιτέλους τόσο χαρούμενο... δε το σκέφτηκα ψύχραιμα το πράγμα. Με το μωρό δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα γιατί είναι με κομμένα φτερά πριν το πάρω. Έχει μάθει έτσι, δε το ενοχλεί και μπορώ να το βγαζω έξω ακόμα και χωρίς κλουβί. Με τον ρίκο όμως τώρα που "ξεκατσούφιασε" δε θέλω να κάνω δοκιμές, και να μην ημερέψει παραπάνω δε με πειράζει αρκεί να είναι τόσο χαρούμενος :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Πέρασαν απ το σπίτι πουλιά και πουλιά...για περίθαλψη, για κανονική διαμονή, για φιλοξενία...Σχεδόν ίδιας ράτσας, κοκατίλ, budgie, κονούρες.... Δεν χώνεψε κανένα ο κατσούφης μου. Επιτέλους του βρήκα παρέαααα  :Youpi:      Αποφασισε να συγκατοικήσει με το μωρό ρινγκνεκ χωρις να το πειραζει και μαλιστα δειχνει να του αρέσει. Τον πρωτο καιρο δεν ηθελε ουτε να το βλέπει αλλά τελικά όπως λένε...ο χρόνος όλα τα γιατρεύει!  ::   Αυριο ερχονται φωτογραφιουλες!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σοβαρά το αποδέχτηκε;Μπράβο.Να τα ελέγχεις για τυχόν εχθρική συμπεριφορά.Έχεις σιγουρευτείς ότι όλα είναι οκ;

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι ναι Κωσταντινε ειναι 3ο βραδυ που κοιμαται στο κλουβι του μωρου. Σημερα δεν εφυγε καθολου μετφερα και τις τροφες εκει πλεον. Δε κοιμουνται μαζι σαν ζευγαρι αλλα δε φευγει απο κει ο Ρικος καθολου  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!! κι ομως ολα μ πορουν να συμβουν!!!!

οντως εχε το νου σου για αντιδρασεις !!!

----------


## Leonidas

..να τα να τα......παλι θα αρχισω να ζυλευω...δεν μου φτανουν τα δικα μου.. :Happy: .....αν δεις και εισαι μπροστα σε καποια διαμαχη μην τα ενοχλησεις απλα μιλισε τους λιγο εντονα..λεγοντας επ..μη..στοπ..κακο..οσο μπορεις να τους παρεxεις χ2 τροφες νερο φροντιδα να μην εχουν γκρινιες...


προβλεπεται να κολλαω στην οθονη με τις φωτο σου.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Να και οι φωτογραφίες :Happy:  Οπως θα δειτε δε καθονται μαζί δίπλα-δίπλα αλλά δεν μαλώνουν καθόλου, το μωρό (που είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμο απ τον Ρίκο), ζηλεύει την ώρα που τρώει ο Ρίκος μερικές φορές και τον διώχνει πιο πέρα, αλλα τους έχω ξεχωριστές ταϊστρες και νερά, γενικώς φαίνονται πολύ χαρούμενα, πιο νωρίς σφύριζαν και τα 2 παρέα. Μάλιστα ο Ρίκος που είχε μια φοβία με τα παιχνίδια, βλέπει το μωρό και πάει και παίζει κι αυτός πλέον! ::

----------


## Leonidas

τελεια ειναιιιιιι....ειναι και τα δυο πρασινα..και ειναι σε πληρη αρμονια ο συνδιασμος...η taistra ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλι απο τν ρικο χεχε.. :Happy: ...θελω κιαλες..οχι τσιγκουνιες...

----------


## kaveiros

Εκεί του βάζω νερό Λεωνίδα :Happy:  Τις τροφές τις βαζω λιγο πιο χαμηλά.

----------


## kaveiros

Το video αυτό αποφάσισα να το βάλω στο θέμα του Ρίκου γιατί έχω καιρό να βάλω :Happy:  Tα 2 indian παιζουν απο κατω του με το σχοινάκι του κουρτινοξυλου και ο Αφρικανός επιθεωρητής Ρίκος... μολις τους βλέπει πάει πάντα και κρεμιέται απ το σχοινί για να τον κάνουν κούνια!!! Για να καταλαβετε ποσο πονηρος ειναι, μερικες φορες παει και κουναει μονος του το σχοινι για να παει το μωρο να παιξει. Μολις παει το μωρο και το κουναει...ανεβαινει απο πανω αυτος και απολαμβανει τζάμπα κούνια lol.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

έξυπνη πατέντα ο καλόγερος ταΐστρα. χεχεχε

----------


## Marilenaki

χαχα πανεμορφο θεαμα να βλεπεις τα πρασινα αστερακια σου να παιζουν!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ο ρικος ειναι 100% ρικα τελικα. Χτες θα εβαζα και στοιχημα οτι εψαχνε φωλια.  Οπου υπηρχε σχισμη και κενο αναμεσα στα επιπλα μπηκε μεσα. Σημερα πριν λιγο ξυπνησε το κοπαδι,  ανοιξα την μπαλκονοπορτα να αεριστει το δωματιο και ανεβηκε επανω ... αρχισε να κανει περιεργους ηχους.  Καλουσε τον αρσενικο ο οποιος τσακιστηκε να παει και ακολουθησαν φλογερα φιλακια :-)  Πλεον δε ξερω τι να κανω,  εχω 3 θηλυκα εκ των οποιων τα 2 ειναι ετοιμα για ζευγαρωμα.  Απ οσο εψαξα... αναπαραγωγη αναμεσα σε african και indian γινεται.  Ψηνομαι να βγαλω Αφρικανακια:-)  Να χωρισω το ζευγος Ρικα-Γκουφη λετε?

----------


## Leonidas

...να με ακους.. :Happy: ...σου χα πει το πολυ σε ενα μηνα θα εχεις ερωτοπεριπετειες... :Happy: ...να δεις συμπεριφορες και να κρινεις αναλογα.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ετοιμάζω video...απ το πρωί έχουν γίνει πράματα και θάματα :Happy:  Θα ανοίξω νεο θέμα ειδικα για την περισταση :Happy:

----------


## demis

πιστευω πως καλυτερα ειναι να το απομωνωσεις το ζευγαρι κ να τους βαλεις μια ανετη φωλια!! ειχα μανια με τα κοκατιλ κ τωρα με κανετε να θελω κ ριγκνεκ αμα πια!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

